# How 'bout them Noles?



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)

Until last week's win, the joke around Tally was how do you spell Willie?

One W and 2 L's.


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)

Will we be able to keep the .500 record til the end of the season? Will another bowl game be in our future?

I kind of doubt it, but Gene's broadcast {when run through the internet} is timed up just right with the TV, so all is good for now.

Well, other than being down 0-7 to Louisville.


----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2018)

At halftime I switched to listening to the TV guys, and we came for behind and won. It looked really bad for the G&G. Down by 3 with 2 1/2 minutes left, and we couldn't stop them from running. They were getting first downs and we had to burn a TO. But when it looked like all was lost, the bad guys passed when they should have run. We got the pick, then a couple of long pass plays later, a TD for a 4 point lead. 

Above .500 for the first time in the Willie Era. May we stay there for as long as that Era lasts.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 13, 2018)

too larry said:


> At halftime I switched to listening to the TV guys, and we came for behind and won. It looked really bad for the G&G. Down by 3 with 2 1/2 minutes left, and we couldn't stop them from running. They were getting first downs and we had to burn a TO. But when it looked like all was lost, the bad guys passed when they should have run. We got the pick, then a couple of long pass plays later, a TD for a 4 point lead.
> 
> Above .500 for the first time in the Willie Era. May we stay there for as long as that Era lasts.


Hey Larry, you survive the hurricane? Hope all is well.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Hey Larry, you survive the hurricane? Hope all is well.


Yep, I'm still in one piece. Have some roof damage, as well as dings on the cars and truck. Lost all my barns, sheds and other out buildings. Lost 90% of my timber. But the wife and I are doing well, and that is what matters.

Thanks for checking on me. Sorry I didn't see your post sooner. I was 2 weeks without power, and a little longer than that to get wifi back. I've been back online for a few days, but hadn't got this far down my watched thread list.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 6, 2018)

too larry said:


> Yep, I'm still in one piece. Have some roof damage, as well as dings on the cars and truck. Lost all my barns, sheds and other out buildings. Lost 90% of my timber. But the wife and I are doing well, and that is what matters.
> 
> Thanks for checking on me. Sorry I didn't see your post sooner. I was 2 weeks without power, and a little longer than that to get wifi back. I've been back online for a few days, but hadn't got this far down my watched thread list.


Good to hear you guys are ok. I seen you around, fishing thread, so I had an idea. Florida, ya never know..


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Good to hear you guys are ok. I seen you around, fishing thread, so I had an idea. Florida, ya never know..


I've been though a lot of hurricanes, but nothing like this one. It was bad. We had 90 minutes of 130 mph winds.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 6, 2018)

which was worse: the clemson beat down or the hurricane? lol. 

Go Tigers! 

Don't think anybody will touch Bama this year. F Saban!!!


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> which was worse: the clemson beat down or the hurricane? lol.
> 
> Go Tigers!
> 
> Don't think anybody will touch Bama this year. F Saban!!!


Not even close. All my shit wasn't in the yard after the football game. You guys are good this year. Good luck with Bama in the playoffs.

Since we have a couple of Natty's in football, I'm putting all my energy into rooting for the hoops team. Ham has a good group this year. We start the season tomorrow against the Gators. No cable yet at work, so I'll be streaming my Dish Anywhere as long as it lasts, then listen to Gene on the radio for the rest of the game.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 6, 2018)

i know, i was looking to see what college footbal games were on tonite and there about 4 or 5 college basketball games on tonite. 

i looked into that dish tailgater they have been advertising with chris fowler. those things are pricey. was gonna pop one in the RV but that's too much money to watch TV for me.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> i know, i was looking to see what college footbal games were on tonite and there about 4 or 5 college basketball games on tonite.
> 
> i looked into that dish tailgater they have been advertising with chris fowler. those things are pricey. was gonna pop one in the RV but that's too much money to watch TV for me.


I have a buddy who sold his house and is living in a travel trailer. He had the Dish deal to start with, but he dropped it pretty soon. With a decent antenna, you can get 12-15 stations here.

My wife is the TV junkie in the house. Our dish bill is close to $150, about a hundred dollars more than I'm comfortable with. Crazy thing is, a lot of the FSU hoops games are on channel 13.2 out of Panama City. My dish package doesn't have it, but I had a TV set up in the barn with rabbit ears that would pick it up. Also on my cable package at work, but I've heard it will be months before we get cable back.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2018)

too larry said:


> I have a buddy who sold his house and is living in a travel trailer. He had the Dish deal to start with, but he dropped it pretty soon. With a decent antenna, you can get 12-15 stations here.
> 
> My wife is the TV junkie in the house. Our dish bill is close to $150, about a hundred dollars more than I'm comfortable with. Crazy thing is, a lot of the FSU hoops games are on channel 13.2 out of Panama City. My dish package doesn't have it, but I had a TV set up in the barn with rabbit ears that would pick it up. Also on my cable package at work, but I've heard it will be months before we get cable back.


Glad you are safe . always wondered about that no satellite antenna thing


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> I've been though a lot of hurricanes, but nothing like this one. It was bad. We had 90 minutes of 130 mph winds.


I’m assuming you rode it out, I’m sure that was some scary shit!! You know what they say, you can replace stuff but not lives. Good to hear you made it out. Safely..


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 7, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> which was worse: the clemson beat down or the hurricane? lol.
> 
> Go Tigers!
> 
> Don't think anybody will touch Bama this year. F Saban!!!


ROLL TIDE!!! Based on my avi, I’m not from Bama, but my girl is


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> ROLL TIDE!!! Based on my avi, I’m not from Bama, but my girl is


now they have an O to match their usual great D. 

they could probably beat the Browns this year. maybe the Bills too.


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m assuming you rode it out, I’m sure that was some scary shit!! You know what they say, you can replace stuff but not lives. Good to hear you made it out. Safely..


Yep, we rode it out at my house. Sister came over, but BIL is one stubborn son of a gun. He stayed in their trailer. Lots of trailers lost, but theirs did alright. He did call to say, "there goes your Mamma's trailer." {Sister lost two of Mamma's old places. The trailer had a pole barn over it, and it blew away, taking some of the trailer roof with it. And I hear the old house has a tree in the kitchen. I went over there the day after the storm, but couldn't get to the front of the house. Now the power folks have cleared a path going to the power pole, so we can go in that way}


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 9, 2018)

i rarely pull for the Noles but i'd love to see them put a beat down on notre dame this saturday


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> i rarely pull for the Noles but i'd love to see them put a beat down on notre dame this saturday


I wouldn't mind that. But it's very doubtful O-line is not up to the task. Some games the D shows up, other games not so much.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2018)

FSU hoops put the beat down on the Gators. Our best player is out for 5-6 more weeks, so it was a relief the youngsters showed up. As a hoops fan of a football school, I'm blessed to have the great basketball minds on Tomahawk Nation.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/11/7/18071694/florida-state-basketball-pounds-florida-gators-inside-the-box-score-fsu-uf-pj-savoy-andrew-nembhard


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> I wouldn't mind that. But it's very doubtful O-line is not up to the task. Some games the D shows up, other games not so much.


their better qb is out for the game. 

and fsu could use a good win to be one shining star in their sad season. and i hate notre dame almost as much as ohio state so...


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> their better qb is out for the game.
> 
> and fsu could use a good win to be one shining star in their sad season. and i hate notre dame almost as much as ohio state so...


I did hear that on Sports Center. Noles fans don't like Ohio State due to Urban Meyer. I'm not a big fan of the Irish either.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)

27F at kickoff. Hope the Noles don't come out cold.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)

Oh man. A pick on the first play. Pass looked pretty good. Just went through the receivers hands.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)

Irish TD. This might be a long night. Or I might have to watch F1 Quali instead.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)

If this wasn't so sad, it would be funny. 

Noles scored a TD, then the extra point got blocked and ran back. Four point net gain. Score 19-6.


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2018)

The come from behind win against BC means we have a chance of extending our record to 37 consecutive years playing in a bowl game. And our winning season streak to 42 years. All we have to do is beat the Gators. No big deal.


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2018)

Anyone with a current cable or satalite deal can watch tonight's hoops game on ACC Network Extra. Which is really ESPN.

http://www.espn.com/watch/?type=livenow&channel=accextra&sport=tennis


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2018)

In these early games the crew at Tomahawk Nation are slacking a bit. This write-up about the ratings had to be pressed into service as a game thread.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/11/19/18103556/fsu-basketball-rises-in-one-poll-holds-steady-in-another-florida-state-ap-coaches


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2018)

Hoops team was able to come from behind 2 of the last 3 games to win at the buzzer {overtime one game}. They looked really good when they were not having attention lapses.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/11/29/18117782/florida-state-seminoles-basketball-purdue-boilermakers-fsu-hoops-inside-the-box-score-analysis


----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)

This is not the round ball I usually follow, but when a Natty is on the line. . . . .

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/12/1/18120648/fsu-soccer-defeats-stanford-advances-national-championship-florida-state-seminoles-college-cup


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

Another Nole Natty. Congratulations to the Lady Noles Soccer team.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

Great news. Phil Cofer has been practicing, and will be available for tomorrow night's game against Connecticut.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/12/6/18129521/fsu-hoops-star-phil-cofer-returns-to-practice-could-play-this-saturday-basketball-leonard-hamilton


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2018)

The new Hook and Hold foul is BS.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2018)

3 of the hook and hold calls so far. 2 of the 3 against the bad guys. Still a BS foul. Kills the flow of the game with so much time at the monitor.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2018)

Sloppy, disjointed game, but. . . . 

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/12/8/18132387/fsu-basketball-handles-uconn-with-relative-ease-in-never-forget-tribute-classic-acc-terance-mann


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

The bigs did good this game.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/12/9/18132973/basketball-box-score-fsu-seminoles-uconn-huskies


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2018)

Our best player is back for tomorrow's game. We've managed to hold on {7-1, #10} without him. Now we will see how good this team could be.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/12/14/18140932/phil-cofer-injury-preview-fsu-basketball


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2018)

Tonight's game is an ACC Network Extra, meaning you can only watch it at the Tuck, or on ESPN Extra. That is free to anyone with ESPN on their Dish or Cable package. Tonight is opening night of Phil & Friends. Game tips at 7:00 pm EST.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/12/17/18144018/no-10-fsu-basketball-southeast-missouri-st-how-watch-preview-and-game-thread-cofer-acc-mann


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2018)

Ham said it's up to how Phil feels how many minutes he will get. Gene and Coach on right now.

http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2018)

What the fuck? In a shootout with a double directional school. These RUTS games always scare me.


----------



## too larry (Dec 18, 2018)

After a sloppy first half, we got in the groove in the 2nd and pulled away. SEMO lead by 11 in the 1st. Noles lead by 21 in the 2nd, and won by 17. Like I said, I hate these RUTS games.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/12/18/18146348/florida-state-seminoles-basketball-analysis-inside-the-box-score-fsu-hoops


----------



## too larry (Dec 18, 2018)

Post game comments and such.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/12/18/18146282/florida-state-basketball-pulls-away-from-southeast-missouri-state-fsu-hoops-analysis


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2018)

Another semi blowout. Other than the slow start and terrible 3 shooting, the boys did real good. 

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/12/20/18149372/baseline-breakdown-fsu-basketball-uses-full-team-effort-to-overwhelm-unf-mfiondu-kabengele-acc

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/12/20/18149984/florida-state-seminoles-basketball-box-score-analysis-mfiondu-kabengele-fsu-hoops-north-florida


----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)

Another game. That is thrice this week. It's on the Fox Sports regional channels.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/12/22/18151946/fsu-basketball-vs-saint-louis-how-to-watch-preview-game-thread-florida-state-seminoles-noles-hoops

A nine day break after this.


----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)

We are playing in the Orange Bowl Classic in Sunrise Florida.

So does this mean we made a bowl game after all?


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2018)

The Noles got back in the top ten in the latest polls.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/12/24/18154528/fsu-basketball-back-into-top-10-in-ap-coaches-polls-ranking-florida-state-basketball-seminoles-noles


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2018)

And have stopped the slide in bracketology projections. The last two weeks we had gone down despite winning. I know this is way too early to mean anything, but what else do we have to do? The next game is on Tuesday.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/12/28/18159687/fsu-basketball-improves-in-latest-bracketology-projection-florida-state-joe-lunardi-seminoles-noles


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2018)

Also looks like we are in the running for one of the top recruits of '19. Heady days in Tally.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2018/12/28/18159740/2019s-top-shooting-guard-prospect-anthony-edwards-has-fsu-in-his-top-5-basketball-recruiting-noles


----------



## too larry (Jan 2, 2019)

A tough ass game yesterday. We were up 16-18 points when I sat down to eat. Came back to check in, and it was a 2 point game. Short little fuckers, but they got to the basket a ton in the first half. then hit 3's in the 2nd. The short lineup to get some minutes, and we pulled away at the end.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/2/18164608/florida-state-basketball-survives-winthrop-eagles-fsu-hoops-baseline-breakdown-analysis-acc-mann


----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)

More bracketology click bait. At least we are heading in the right direction again.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/4/18168749/fsu-basketball-gets-best-draw-yet-in-latest-bracketology-florida-state-ncaa-tournament-seed-noles


----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)

The Noles open ACC play tomorrow against UVA. Those guys are pretty good.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/4/18169066/no-9-fsu-basketball-opponent-q-a-no-4-virginia-acc-seminoles-cavaliers-hamilton-bennett-guy


----------



## too larry (Jan 5, 2019)

FSU @ UVA 2PM central, ESPN2.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/5/18164252/no-9-fsu-vs-no-4-virginia-how-to-watch-preview-game-thread-florida-state-basketball-seminoles-noles


----------



## too larry (Jan 5, 2019)

Listen to Coach Ham's pre-game comments on the radio. Half hour before the game.

http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## too larry (Jan 5, 2019)

The bad news is we got our ass handed to us. The good news is we play Miami on Wednesday.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/5/18170100/no-9-fsu-basketball-drops-acc-opener-to-no-4-virginia-florida-state-hoops-uva-cavs-seminoles-noles


----------



## too larry (Jan 10, 2019)

Like someone said in the game thread, they really shouldn't let refs bet on games. This was the worst called game I have seen in a while. And coming from Florida, playing on Tobacco Road, the Noles are used to bad calls, but this was crazy bad. In the first half the fouls were 6 for Miami 12 for FSU. {and they are real bad at getting calls and we are real good at it} We could not go straight up and get a rebound without getting a foul called. The Canes only have 7 scholarship players, and we were the ones in foul trouble. We won, but didn't cover the spread. So that was a win/win, at least for anyone betting in that direction. If we had hit shots it would have been a blowout even with the refs. But we were cold from long range again.

After the game we learned our best players were all playing with nagging injuries. Hope they heal fast.

Duke is coming to the Tuck on Saturday. Number one in the nation and all that. They are really good. We will have to hit more shots if we don't want to get blown out.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/10/18177070/recap-box-score-fsu-acc-basketball


----------



## too larry (Jan 10, 2019)

Coach Ham's post game comments.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=53&v=-8tdWL1O5HM


----------



## too larry (Jan 10, 2019)

Love the smile and the head shake when asked about the refs. Mann is the man. Even when he isn't scoring, he brings a lot to the team.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=UKZ6QuOaMVM


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Noles drop one spot in this week's bracketology, down to a 4 seed. Would face 13 seed Murray State Racers in a round one game at Jacksonville. For the sake of mine and Smidge's friendship, I hope this doesn't play out.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/11/18179380/fsu-basketball-drops-in-latest-bracketology-projection-but-retains-friendly-venue-florida-state-hoop


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

We play Duke at 2:00 Eastern on ESPN. {free to watch online if you have ESPN in your cable or dish package} (I still don't have cable back at work, over 3 months since the hurricane)

http://www.espn.com/watch/?type=livenow&channel=accextra&sport=tennis

Listen to Coach Ham's pregame comments half hour before that. {or listen to Gene call the whole game if you can't stand ESPN announcers}

http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Preview and game thread.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/12/18176602/no-13-fsu-basketball-vs-no-1-duke-how-to-watch-preview-game-thread-florida-state-hoops-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Damn this traffic jam. Noles lose by two on a 3 at the buzzer. Or near the buzzer anyway. We did have .8 seconds, but couldn't make the magic happen.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/12/18179956/no-1-duke-tops-no-13-fsu-basketball-with-last-second-shot-florida-state-seminoles-hoops-noles


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Pitt on the road Monday night.


----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

The 2nd half of the top 25 had a blood bath of a week. So even with a 1-1 week, the Noles rose two spots to #11.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/14/18181327/fsu-basketball-in-the-new-ap-coaches-polls-kenpom-net-rankings-florida-state-hoops-noles-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

FSU @ Pitt, ESPNU at 1900 Eastern. Vegas has Noles by 5 1/2. I will be happy with a one point win.

Preview and game thread.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/14/18180230/no-13-fsu-basketball-vs-pittsburgh-how-to-watch-preview-game-thread

Coach Ham's pre-game comments a half hour before game time.

http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

Ouch. This one is going to leave a mark. They don't have the gamer up yet, but we dropped a game on the road. Ref's were really bad, but the Duke game took too much out of the boys. Even with the long bench, we were sucking wind at the end. Duke lost too. This ACC schedule is crazy. Two day turnarounds, then six days off.


----------



## too larry (Jan 15, 2019)

Here is the gamer. DV was like the rest of us Nole fans. Heart sick, so it was late getting posted.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/14/18183094/incompetent-sniping-officiating-doom-no-11-fsu-basketball-vs-pitt-florida-state-hoops-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Jan 15, 2019)

Phil hit a 3 to open the game, then we took 20 more that we missed. 37 minutes and 43 seconds later, PJ sank one with 20 seconds to go. You can't beat anyone going 2-22 from 3. 

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/15/18182978/basketball-breakdown-no-11-fsu-hoops-vs-pitt-acc


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2019)

The new bracketology predictions are out. We stayed a 6 seed in the East, but moved out west for the first game. This will change every week until it gets down to it. Pure click bait, but with a long ass week of no games, I'll click on it.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/19/18189666/fsu-basketball-gets-play-in-gamer-winner-in-latest-bracketology-ncaa-tournament-projection-lunardi


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2019)

Noon eastern tip at BC. Game is on ESPNU. Everyone knows how bad BC is, but this is still the ACC. You can lose any game, especially on the road. 

Preview and game thread.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/20/18186260/fsu-basketball-vs-boston-college-how-to-watch-preview-game-thread-florida-state-seminoles-hoops


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2019)

Enough of this already. Noles up big in first half, couldn't find the basket in the 2nd. BC wins. Worse loss than Pitt, but for some reason it doesn't hurt as bad. Maybe what they say about losing applies to fans as well.


----------



## too larry (Jan 21, 2019)

Looks like we are on the bubble already. This was a great season just a week ago Now, not so much. Another 2 day turnaround, but Clemson had several days off. Love the ACC schedule.

Inside the box score. {phil didn't play. Three others played hurt}

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/21/18191558/recap-box-score-fsu-basketball-resume-ncaat


----------



## too larry (Jan 21, 2019)

The breakdown.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/21/18191088/basketball-breakdown-fsu-seminoles-go-cold-lose-double-digit-halftime-lead-acc-boston-college


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Folks at the Tuck are saying Phil is not dressed. Mann and Forest are both playing lame. MJ's knee should be close to well. Not sure how bad Fi's wrist is. He was a beast the other night. 26 points, a ton of rebounds, and drew about a dozen fouls. 7 or 8 of which were actually called.

Game is on ESPNU at 7:00 Eastern

Game Thread:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/22/18191144/fsu-basketball-vs-clemson-how-to-watch-preview-point-spread-game-thread-florida-state-hoops-noles

Too late for coach Ham's comments, but if you want to listen to Gene's call :

http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/

We need a win real bad. Clemson is better than the two teams we just lost to. But we are back home at the Tuck. Go Noles.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Noles win. Slow on D first half. Sharp after the break. 2nd string were the stars. Especially Nichols and Fi. Gamer is not posted yet.


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2019)

Here's the gamer from the other night.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/22/18193619/fsu-basketball-snaps-three-game-losing-streak-with-win-over-clemson-florida-state-seminoles-hoops


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2019)

Breakdown {go ahead and give it to me}

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/23/18193513/baseline-breakdown-fsu-basketball-stops-bleeding-with-comeback-win-over-clemson-tigers-acc-kabengele


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

The weekly bracketology update. I think we are a 7 seeds on average. Need to pile up the wins to get that back down to a 4 or a 5 seed.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/25/18197703/ncaa-tournament-projections-across-the-board-for-fsu-basketball-florida-state-bracketology-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

FSU at Miami. 6:00PM Eastern on ESPNU. The line is Noles by 3. Looks like Phil will miss another game. Hope the time off helped everyone else who is dinged.

Preview and game thread:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/27/18198613/fsu-basketball-vs-miami-how-to-watch-preview-point-spread-game-thread-florida-state-hoops-seminoles

Coach Ham's pre game comments half hour before game time: {lady noles are playing VATech now}

http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

Almost forgot. Fuck Miami. Fuck, fuck Miami.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2019)

Mr Francois seems to be following in Crab Legs Winstons footsteps. 

Hope it's really not true that he beat her so much she had a miscarriage.


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> Mr Francois seems to be following in Crab Legs Winstons footsteps.
> 
> Hope it's really not true that he beat her so much she had a miscarriage.


My sister told me about that. {she never misses a chance to talk bad about the Noles, yet I hold my nose and let her come over to watch the Bronco's, who wear orange and blue}

It looks like Willie won't tolerate bad behavior like Jimbo did. I'm glad to see it. Too often if the player is good enough, he can get away with anything.

The fact he is a drop back passer, and Willie is a hurry up coach made it easier I'm sure.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> Willie is a hurry up coach made it easier I'm sure


willie doesn't have any problems there. the talent pool at FSU is huge no matter who's the coach. will take him a bit, but they'll be tops in the ACC with clemson soon enough.


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2019)

Three wins brings up back to .500 in the ACC. Slightly better in AP and Coaches Polls, NET, Ken Pom and bracketology. But the big talk in Tally is the odds of us landing Ant Man. Seems he's the #2 high school player in the county, and still has FSU on his short list.

He will be at the game on Saturday and make his decision public on Monday.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/1/31/18205971/5-star-basketball-prospect-eliminates-blue-blood-pursuer-fsu-final-four-florida-state-recruiting


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> willie doesn't have any problems there. the talent pool at FSU is huge no matter who's the coach. will take him a bit, but they'll be tops in the ACC with clemson soon enough.


As he gets his coaches sorted, and players who are suited to his game, we will return to the winning ways. But Clemson is on a roll right now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> As he gets his coaches sorted, and players who are suited to his game, we will return to the winning ways. But Clemson is on a roll right now.


i'm a clemson grad so i'm a bit a biased but dabo has figured out to win there all the time. hire good coaches for def and off ,pay them a bunch and be one helluva recruiter.


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm a clemson grad so i'm a bit a biased but dabo has figured out to win there all the time. hire good coaches for def and off ,pay them a bunch and be one helluva recruiter.


Keeping your coaches are key. I don't really follow FSU football like I do hoops, but I see Willie is still tweaking his staff.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> Keeping your coaches are key. I don't really follow FSU football like I do hoops, but I see Willie is still tweaking his staff.


i never got within 500 ft of littlejohn arena when i went to school there. lol. i will watch sweet 16 onwards but i can't do college b'ball during the season. hockey and football for me.


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i never got within 500 ft of littlejohn arena when i went to school there. lol. i will watch sweet 16 onwards but i can't do college b'ball during the season. hockey and football for me.


I never made it to FSU. Joined the Navy after Chipola Jr College. But we were pretty bad back then anyway. Games were on the radio more often than not. I did listen when it was possible. Later on my neighbor had 4 seats on the 50 yard line. Went to a lot of games to drive her. But my work is mainly on weekends, so had to stop since it was costing me money.

FSU hoops and F1 are the only sports I plan my time around these days. I have my Dish set to record them both automatically. F1 is always Friday, Saturday and Sunday, {except for Quiet Day in Monaco} so it's easy. Hoops is on so many different channels, or not on TV at all, so you have to stay on top of it.


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2019)

Oh well. It was a fun few days dreaming. But Ant Man is not taking his official visit on Saturday and it looks like he's going to sign with UGA.


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2019)

We did steamroll the Orangemen though. Got a 22 point lead, let it get down to one point, then did it again. Fi made himself some {future} money. He was 4-4 from 3. Some of them real long range.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/5/18212438/florida-state-basketball-dominates-syracuse-fsu-hoops-recap-acc-kabengele-mann-tyus-battle


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)

Chris Mack has the Card's playing well. They are 8-4 in the ACC while the Noles are just now getting back above .500 at 5-4. Vegas has us by 2 and KenPom had them by 1. Here's the game thread.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/9/18217895/no-22-fsu-basketball-vs-no-16-louisville-how-to-watch-preview-spread-game-thread-acc-basketball

Coach Ham's pre-game comments and Gene's call. {it's on now, sorry I was so tardy in posting}

http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/

It's good to be playing at home. We really need to keep climbing the ladder. The game is on ESPN2 at 3:00 Central.


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)

If I were to say Phil Cofer, PJ Savoy, and Christ Koumadje {3 of FSU's 5 starters} combined for zero points, you would naturally think we got our asses handed to us. At times it looked like that might happen, but. . . .

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/9/18218548/no-22-fsu-basketball-catches-fire-in-overtime-to-defeat-no-16-louisville-seminoles-kabengele


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)

Fi came up big again today. Led with 22 points. He has just the right amount of swagger. {he's the nephew of Mutombo}


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)

It's hard to express how poorly we shot in the first half. We were cold, but the Card's D is for real. Our D, especially in 2nd half and OT is what won this game for us. Between turnovers and OR's, we had 20 extra possessions. And needed everyone of them.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/10/18218870/baseline-breakdown-fsu-survives-louisville-in-ot-acc-hoops


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)

Fi and Mann both had huge games. But Trent did some stat sheet stuffing of his own.

He had 15 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists and 5 steals. All while still dealing with turf toe.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/10/18219200/recap-box-score-fsu-basketball-seminoles-louisville


----------



## too larry (Feb 18, 2019)

I missed posting a couple of games. The Big Fellow {CK} showed up at Wake. Fi played well, but didn't get as many minutes as usual. CK got his first double double, 22/12.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/14/18224807/recap-box-score-chris-koumadje-seminoles-wake-forest-tim-duncan-fsu-basketball-florida-state-hoops


----------



## too larry (Feb 18, 2019)

The main guys got some rest in the form of playing time for the walk-ons. The so called Green Team. {someone on the game thread called them the All White Team} For the non basketball folks, the walk-ons main job is to "play" the other team in practice. So with each game, they have to learn a new offense and defense. Very rarely do they ever see the court, so it was neat as hell to see them out there. Moon Shadow* even had a nasty dunk. 

*not a walk-on, just a seldom used freshman

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/14/18224916/baseline-breakdown-fsu-cruises-past-wake-forest-acc-hoops


----------



## too larry (Feb 18, 2019)

Saturday's game against Georgia Tech was a logistical nightmare for me. We were on the road and scanning for stations. Glad it was another blowout. Walk-ons got more PT, and another Moon Shadow dunk.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/16/18227591/no-17-florida-state-wins-7th-straight-acc-game-in-victory-over-georgia-tech-koumadje-vassell-jackets


----------



## too larry (Feb 18, 2019)

The guys showed flashes of Ham's old Junkyard Dog D. Our best game in several years as far as the numbers go. 

Another big game for the Big Fellow. Fi got more rest as CK was hot and played more than usual.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/17/18228286/recap-box-score-fsu-seminoles-basketball-georgia-tech


----------



## too larry (Feb 18, 2019)

This won't take long.


----------



## too larry (Feb 18, 2019)

Up one spot to 16th in this week's poll. Also moved up in KenPom and NET ratings.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/18/18228691/fsu-basketball-rise-the-new-ap-coaches-polls-kenpom-and-net-rankings-updates-florida-state-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2019)

The Noles take on Clemson tonight at Little John. Game is on ESPNU at 9:05 Eastern. Noles looking to extend the win streak to a record eight ACC wins. Clemson is hoping to end a 2 game losing streak. Both road losses of one point. That has to leave a mark.

Game thread ;
https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/19/18231223/fsu-basketball-vs-clemson-how-to-watch-preview-point-spread-game-thread-tigers-seminoles-kabengele

Coach Ham's pre-game comments and Gene's call of the game ;

http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2019)

Noles are 2 point dogs.


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2019)

We are rocking back and forth between the 5 and 6 seeds in the latest bracketology predictions.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/19/18232319/new-bracketology-projections-fsu-basketball-5-seed-or-a-6-ncaa-tournament-march-madness-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Feb 21, 2019)

The guys played well at Little John. Record 8 straight ACC wins. Fi was back to his old self, but CK still playing very well.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/19/18232716/no-16-fsu-basketball-wins-program-record-8th-straight-acc-game-topping-clemson-florida-state-noles


----------



## too larry (Feb 21, 2019)

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/20/18233181/recap-box-score-fsu-basketball-mfiondu-kabengele-clemson


----------



## too larry (Feb 21, 2019)

Just saw this on the news. Last night Jim Boeheim hit and killed a fellow who had just had a wreck and got out of his car. He passed the breath test.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/21/us/jim-boeheim-syracuse-kills-pedestrian/index.html


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

Big road game today. Tar Heels are #8 and the Noles are #16. The betting line opened with the Noles as 7 1/2 point dogs. A win today would really help with getting the last double bye in the ACCT and with seeding for the big dance. {5 seed always scares me}

Game is on CBS at 3:45 Eastern. I'm still without cable at work, so hope the over the air CBS station out of Panama City comes in clear. I can always watch with Dish Anywhere, but my work wifi isn't great. 

Preview and game thread:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/23/18237353/no-16-fsu-basketball-vs-no-8-north-carolina-how-to-watch-preview-point-spread-game-thread-tar-heels

Coach Ham's pre game comments {half hour before tip} and Gene's call of the game:

http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

Noles hung tough in the first half. Only down by three at the break. Too many missed shots in the 2nd. Subs did really well this game. Starters not so much.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/23/18237860/no-16-fsu-basketball-win-streak-stopped-at-no-8-north-carolina-florida-state-seminoles-hoops-unc


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2019)

With 24 hours to think about this beat down, i'm feeling a little better. The Noles won't face a team as good as the Heels until the round of 8 {unless we run into them in the ACCT}, and it won;t be a road game when we do.

After the game, the Heels are the 10th best D in the country, And Ham will use this as a teaching tool. Fi and CK will be better for it. 

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/24/18238210/basketball-breakdown-no-8-unc-dominates-paint-pulls-away-no-16-fsu-nassir-little-acc-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2019)

We play the Irish tomorrow in the Tuck. With the 48 hour turnaround, it's going to be good to be home.


----------



## too larry (Feb 25, 2019)

We got beat by a top ten team, and dropped two spots. Boo hiss.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/25/18238080/fsu-basketball-new-spot-ap-coaches-polls-kenpom-net-rankings-updates-florida-state-seminoles-hoops


----------



## too larry (Feb 25, 2019)

I hope we beat the Irish so bad the Southern Poverty Law center opens an investigation. Game is on ESPN at 7:00PM Eastern.

Game Thread:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/25/18239328/no-16-fsu-basketball-vs-notre-dame-how-to-watch-preview-point-spread-game-thread-mfiondu-kabengele

Coach Ham's pre-game comments half hour before the game and Gene's call:

http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## too larry (Feb 25, 2019)

Irish are 13 point dogs.


----------



## too larry (Feb 25, 2019)

Was much closer than it should have been. ND's 25% 3 guy went crazy for distance in the first half, making everything. Noles were down 10 in the first, but it was tied at the half. We got behind again, and didn't get the lead until past halfway of the 2nd. FSU wins 68-61.

Gamer is not posted yet.


----------



## too larry (Feb 26, 2019)

The gamer.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/25/18240659/no-18-florida-state-basketball-pulls-away-for-hard-earned-victory-over-notre-dame-vassell-mann


----------



## too larry (Feb 26, 2019)

Bracketology. Noles are the top 5 seed in the average of 112 brackets, 0.04 from Kansas State, the lowest 4 seed.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/26/18241022/fsu-basketball-high-seed-new-bracketology-projections-ncaa-tournament-florida-state-seminoles-hoops


----------



## too larry (Feb 26, 2019)

Baseline Breakdown. Noles turned the ball over way too much, and The Irish couldn't seem to miss a three in the 1st half. Vassell and the rest of the bench outplayed the starters for the most part. CK did have a good game. Lots of points and rebounds in limited minutes.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/26/18240808/no-18-fsu-hoops-vs-notre-dame-baseline-breakdown-acc-basketball


----------



## too larry (Feb 26, 2019)

DV


----------



## too larry (Feb 26, 2019)

I haven't had time to read this, but it's going to say. . . . . . 

ND shot way better and got more steals and turnovers than their average. 

Mooney is really really good. Holding him in check a half wasn't too bad.

Rebounds were the difference. We got lots of 2nd and 3rd chances.

Freshmen and the bench, blah, blah, blah.

Box score

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/26/18241262/recap-box-score-fsu-basketball-notre-dame


----------



## too larry (Feb 28, 2019)

I haven't been posting the daily rooting guides. I barely have time to watch the FSU games, so.. . . . 

But for anyone who wants to know what games effect the noles, here it is. it's updated daily. You can tell it's been done when the mascot changes.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/2/7/18215926/the-fsu-basketball-fans-daily-rooting-guide-florida-state-seminoles-ncaa-tournament-acc-bracketology


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm cutting it a little close this morning. I barely caught the end of Coach Ham's pregame comments. But for the rest of the pregame show and Gene's call. . . . .

http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

NC State at the Tuck at noon eastern on espn2. Preview, line and game thread. . . . 

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/2/18247163/no-18-fsu-basketball-vs-nc-state-how-to-watch-preview-point-spread-game-thread-acc-hoops


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

Noles are 10-5 while the Wolfpack are 8-7. Vegas says Noles by 7, Ken Pom by 6. Johnson has been hot. Will see what kind of plan Ham worked up to keep him in check.


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

Ugly game, but Noles win by 5. 11-5 with 2 games to go.


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

Gamer

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/2/18247687/no-18-florida-state-holds-off-nc-state


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

Baseline Breakdown

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/3/18247619/baseline-breakdown-no-18-florida-state-basketball-closes-out-nc-state-seminoles-acc-wolfpack-mann


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

Coach Ham


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

Trent


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

Fi


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2019)

Noles rose in the AP, Coaches, Ken Pom and NET rankings. Tomorrow night's game will be between two top 15 teams.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/4/18249244/fsu-basketball-new-spot-ap-coaches-polls-with-kenpom-net-rankings-updates-florida-state-hoops-noles


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2019)

This week bracketology predictions. Tuesday's game is shaping up to be a big one.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/3/18249084/new-ncaa-tournament-projections-importance-tuesday-game-fsu-basketball-bracketology-virginia-tech


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2019)

The story of my life. Running late. Coach Ham's comments just wrapped up. I only caught the last couple of minutes. Damn it.

But Gene's call of the game:

http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2019)

You know the deal. This is for the 4 seed and double bye in the ACCT. Noles are favored by 3 in Vegas and 1 by Ken Pom.

Preview, line and game thread:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/5/18251030/no-14-florida-state-vs-15-virginia-tech-how-to-watch-preview-point-spread-game-thread-acc-hoops


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2019)

Forgot to say game is on ESPNU with a 7 o'clock eastern tip. Go noles.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2019)

This is Sr night. Ham starting all five seniors.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 5, 2019)

Plus rep + for effort ...Indiana and MSU be damned M GO BLUE


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2019)

Noles win a tough one in OT. Down 14 at the half, win by 9. We play Wake on Saturday, then it's on to the ACCT with our new shiny double bye.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/5/18252419/florida-state-seminoles-basketball-outlasts-virginia-tech-overtime-thriller-recap-box-score-fsu


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

Baseline Breakdown

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/6/18252772/baseline-breakdown-no-14-fsu-basketball-outlasts-no-15-virginia-tech-in-overtime-acc-hoops

Tied a school record with 12 ACC wins. Chance to break it on Saturday at Wake.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

Inside the box score:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/6/18253067/recap-box-score-fsu-beats-virginia-tech-basketball

Excuse me it you've heard this already. Fi was the man. He was high scorer with 17 and had the most rebounds with 9, Also played a season high 38 minutes. Also a big game from all the guys, especially the sr's.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

FSU @ Wake. Early tip noon eastern. Chance for a school record 13 ACC regular season wins. {although the 12-4 record was better because it was with 16 game season. It's 18 now}

TV is Raycom or ACCN Extra {watch espn}

Coach Ham and Gene's call:

http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/

Game thread:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/9/18257160/no-14-fsu-basketball-vs-wake-forest-acc-hoops-how-to-watch-preview-point-spread-game-thread


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

The line is Noles by 12, but Wake took Duke to the wire last game. You never know.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

Noles played from behind 3/4 of the game, but went on a late 18-0 run to seal the win. Did not cover, but we let a Wake legacy walkon hit a late 3 at the end of the game.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

Gamer:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/9/18257615/no-14-fsu-basketball-closes-regular-season-with-record-setting-win-at-wake-forest-florida-state

Noles finish the regular season at 25-6 (13-5}. Both school records. We play again on Thursday. Most likely against VT.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> Gamer:
> 
> https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/9/18257615/no-14-fsu-basketball-closes-regular-season-with-record-setting-win-at-wake-forest-florida-state
> 
> Noles finish the regular season at 25-6 (13-5}. Both school records. We play again on Thursday. Most likely against VT.


Let the March madness commence


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Let the March madness commence


This will be a good week coming up. Lots of conference tourneys.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

Speaking of which,

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/9/18256923/fsu-basketball-acc-tournament-path-now-finalized-bracket-schedule-florida-state-atlantic-coast-2019

Looks like we will face Va Tech then if we win that, who ever comes out in #1 spot later today. The ACCT is much harder than the first few rounds of the big dance.


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

I was Jonesing for some hoops stories yesterday. Even read Seminoles.com, which is a terrible website. This morning when I turned on the computer, there was a gut of new stuff.

Inside the Box Score

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/10/18258646/recap-inside-box-score-fsu-wake-forest-florida-state-basketball-seminoles-hoops-noles


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

A look back at TN staff pre-season predictions.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/10/18258591/reviewing-fsu-mens-basketball-preseason-predictions-florida-state-seminoles-2019-ncaa-tournament


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

We are a solid 4 in most brackets. I doubt a 3 is possible unless we go on a run during the ACCT

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/10/18259132/fsu-basketball-getting-consistent-seed-region-projections-ncaa-tournament-florida-state-bracketology


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

Up to 12th in the AP

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/11/18259221/fsu-basketball-final-regular-season-ap-coaches-polls-net-kenpom-updates-rankings-florida-state


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

Fi is 6th man of the year.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/11/18257811/fsu-mfiondu-kabengele-named-acc-sixth-man-of-the-year-florida-state-basketball-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

1st, 2nd and 3rd all acc teams had no Noles, yet we finished 4th. Snub much?

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/11/18260433/several-fsu-basketball-players-earn-all-acc-recognition-sixth-man-defensive-player-florida-state


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2019)

Noles win a crazy one in OT. Here's the dehydrated version.


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2019)

Gamer:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/14/18266116/late-game-heroics-lead-no-12-fsu-past-no-16-virginia-tech-in-overtime-florida-state-acc-quarterfinal


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice game from Nichols!!!


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Nice game from Nichols!!!


He has kept us in several games this year.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

{and now for some old news} The Noles beat UVA on Friday night.

Game Thread:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/15/18266493/no-12-fsu-vs-no-2-virginia-how-to-watch-preview-point-spread-game-thread-acc-tournament-semifinal


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

Gamer:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/15/18268013/fsu-basketball-upsets-virginia-advances-to-acc-championship-florida-state-seminoles

Box Score:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/16/18268640/recap-box-score-fsu-virginia-acc-tournament


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

So we had to play Duke and Mount Zion of Saturday.

Game Thread:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/16/18268359/florida-state-basketball-duke-acc-championship-how-to-watch-preview-vegas-point-spread-game-thread


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2019)

F*ck Duke. 

I wouldn't be surprised if FSu makes the sweet 16. 

did i say F*ck Duke.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

We did good the first half, but just too much Zion. He did get away with some fouls, but we also fouled him more than was called. Can't really blame this one on the refs. We just got beat.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> F*ck Duke.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if FSu makes the sweet 16.
> 
> did i say F*ck Duke.


The dance will be easier than the ACCT. At least up the the sweet 16. I hope we don't have to face them again until deep into the tournament.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> We did good the first half, but just too much Zion. He did get away with some fouls, but we also fouled him more than was called. Can't really blame this one on the refs. We just got beat.


hopefully there will be a team in dukes path that could possibly contain zion. not sure how but you know coaches are drinking red bull trying to figure him out


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> hopefully there will be a team in dukes path that could possibly contain zion. not sure how but you know coaches are drinking red bull trying to figure him out


The dude is a beast. Against FSU he started hitting his free throws. And a couple of mid range jumpers. 

Getting him in foul trouble without getting your own team in foul trouble is the only way I can think of. Going downhill to the basket he is unstoppable.

In the ACCT he got some homecourt calls. Maybe they will be calling it closer in the dance.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

Duke Gamer:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/17/18269206/no-12-fsu-basketball-impressive-acc-tournament-run-halted-no-5-duke-in-conference-championship-game


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

Tonight is the big night. After beating VATech and UVA, I think we will be a 3 seed. I hope for some good bracket luck.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/12/18261235/continuous-updates-on-fsu-basketball-projected-ncaa-tournament-seed-florida-state-bracketology-noles


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

I was hoping for a 3 seed,and we ended up with a 4. Not going to bitch about the draw. Looks like a F4 run is possible.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/17/18269988/fsu-basketball-4-seed-ncaa-tournaments-west-region-will-open-vs-florida-state-vermont-catamounts


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

We get no respect around here. {I love the fact Nole fans are mad at a 4 seed. Basketball School}

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/17/18270143/instant-reaction-to-florida-state-basketball-ncaa-tournament-seeding-seminoles-fsu-vermont-march


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

We will play UVM on Thursday. There guy Lamb is the real deal. Not that we don't see those every week in the ACC.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/17/18270143/instant-reaction-to-florida-state-basketball-ncaa-tournament-seeding-seminoles-fsu-vermont-march


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

Game is on TBS at 200 eastern. Here is the game thread

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/21/18274827/4-seed-fsu-13-seed-vermont-how-to-watch-preview-point-spread-game-thread-ncaa-tournament-basketball


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

Noles win a tough one. UVM hit 16 threes, but didn't do much from 2's.


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

Gamer:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/21/18276149/fsu-basketball-tops-hot-shooting-vermont-to-win-program-best-28th-game-advance-in-ncaa-tournament


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

Looks like we will be playing the Racers of Murray State. They look tough.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 21, 2019)

Larry! We’re ready for your Noles! Go Racers!


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

Smidge34 said:


> Larry! We’re ready for your Noles! Go Racers!


Hey buddy. The whole world is talking about your PG now. We are limping into the 2nd round. Phil's foot and Trent's turf toe is still a thing, and Nichols hurt his knee in the 1st round game. I'm pretty nervous. 

I would guess Ham's plan on D is to make Ja shoot instead of dish. Due to switching 1-5. CK probably won't get much burn.


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

FSU overcame the 3rd most made threes in the history of the tournament to win. The most in the 1st round.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/21/18276466/fsu-basketball-faces-more-threes-than-any-other-winner-ncaa-tournament-first-round-game-ever-vermont


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

Mann scored 19 points. 17 in the 2nd half. Nice little breakdown of his game.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/22/18276967/chronicling-terance-mann-fantastic-second-half-push-fsu-past-vermont-in-ncaa-tournament-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

Here is what our path looks like going forward.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/22/18276903/resetting-2019-ncaa-tournamnt-bracket-after-day-one-fsu-basketball-road-ahead-murray-state-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

Sure it rained 3's, but the 2's were much harder.
Inside the box score:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/22/18277164/florida-state-basketball-beats-vermont-ncaa-tournament-recap-box-score-fsu-hoops-march-madness


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

Scouting the racers. @Smidge34, see if this rings true.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/22/18277294/ncaa-tournament-scouting-report-fsu-murray-state-racers-ja-morant


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 22, 2019)

Yeah somebody posted that on our message board earlier. It’s pretty good scout. I liked this:



> Like many players who constantly have the ball, Morant will settle. No one can be in attack mode for 40 minutes (he won’t come out of the game on Saturday).


Lol, he can and will be! Should be a terrific game, but we struggle against big teams. 

Come over and register on our board and send a message to the board administrator requesting immediate posting privileges and I’ll get you approved ASAP. 

https://www.racerfans.com/board/ucp.php?mode=register&coppa=0


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah somebody posted that on our message board earlier. It’s pretty good scout. I liked this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just joined. I PM'ed you my handle.


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

Today's presser

Coach Ham at about 21 minutes. A very moving tribute to Phil's father {who died yesterday}

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=11&v=jeD_5vY18cI


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

Ja highlights.


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

Also a locker room Ham interview.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/22/18277738/florida-state-basketball-coach-leonard-hamilton-murray-state-ja-morant-ncaa-tournament-march-madness


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

The line keeps changing. Opened with the racers 5.5 point dogs, now down to 4.5. That means there is more money coming in on the racers than the books are comfortable with. 

The ’Noles are obviously the favorite. But across 11 gambling services surveyed, nine of those sports books have seen the spread by which they’re favored drop since opening yesterday. One book has seen the line rise, while it’s remained the same in another. The modal opening line for FSU-Murray State was 5.5 points, with the modal current line at 4.5.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/22/18278062/moving-point-spread-action-murray-state-vs-fsu-basketball-vegas-line-florida-state-ncaa-tournament


----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2019)

The 1st round is complete. Here's a look at who made it.

{FSU has 6 wins over teams in the round of 32}

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/23/18278214/round-one-complete-examining-ncaa-tournament-field-remaining-for-fsu-basketball-bracket-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2019)

Game tips at 510 central and will be carried on TNT. Line is Noles by 4.5. 

Game thread:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/23/18278096/4-seed-fsu-vs-12-seed-murray-state-how-to-watch-preview-point-spread-game-thread-ncaa-tournament

About 5 hours to go.


----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2019)

NYT, but a good writeup about how the team is helping Phil deal with the loss of his father.

https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2019/03/22/us/ap-bkc-ncaa-florida-state-cofers-father.html?partner=IFTTT


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2019)

I gotta troll ya LOL

M GO BLUE


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 23, 2019)

https://twitter.com/ricflairnatrboy/status/1109507185535565824?s=21


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2019)

Smidge34 said:


> https://twitter.com/ricflairnatrboy/status/1109507185535565824?s=21


HAHAHAHA


----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2019)

Smidge34 said:


> https://twitter.com/ricflairnatrboy/status/1109507185535565824?s=21


Woooooooo


----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I gotta troll ya LOL
> 
> M GO BLUE


Are you guys playing the gators? I'll be rooting for the blue too. If all goes well today, we will be facing off down the road.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> Are you guys playing the gators? I'll be rooting for the blue too. If all goes well today, we will be facing off down the road.


I'm not as confident of my boys as MSU has owned them all year 
Good Luck Larry


----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2019)

I've been watching too many of the games today. Got an hour or two of work that I've been putting off all day. Got to get it down, or it will be waiting for me in the morning. 

Some good games so far today though.


----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2019)

OK guys. Almost game time. I'm going to watch the 1st half here, then hope for good traffic luck on the way home.

Hope everyone's team does well. Go Noles.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> OK guys. Almost game time. I'm going to watch the 1st half here, then hope for good traffic luck on the way home.
> 
> Hope everyone's team does well. Go Noles.


Wooooooo !


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 24, 2019)

Got damn that was fugly.


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2019)

Smidge34 said:


> Got damn that was fugly.


You guys didn't get a good draw for sure. Would have liked to have seen Ja going deeper into the tourney. He is fun to watch. 

Ham came up with a game plan no one had tried before. Everyone stuck to their man and left Ja's defender without help. He got his, but the rest of the team never got into the flow.

Plus it's hard to prepare for size and depth. Our bench played half the minutes. Fresh legs at the end of the game.


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2019)

Here's the Gamer:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/23/18278965/florida-state-basketball-dominates-murray-state-advances-sweet-sixteen-ncaa-tournament-march-madness

Lots of fans got pissy because our writers said the Zags were the better team. One of the great things about TN is the writers tell the truth. No garnet colored glasses.


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2019)

Ham, on the special bond between the players

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/23/18279186/leonard-hamilton-florida-state-seminoles-unique-unselfish-culture-ncaa-tournament-march-madness


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2019)

Ham starts about 6 minutes in.


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2019)

Inside the box score.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/24/18279585/recap-box-score-fsu-ja-morant-murray-state

Bench played half the minutes in this one.


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2019)

Respect


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

Zags have some clout with the books. Noles open as 7 point dogs.

An interesting tidbit I saw somewhere. This year's round of 32 was the first time since we've gone to the 64 team tourney that everyone covered. Wow. {there was a seed upset, but not a gambling upset}

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/25/18280472/fsu-basketball-opens-as-a-distinct-underdog-vs-top-seeded-gonzaga-ncaa-tournament-point-spread-vegas


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

Sweet 16

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/25/18280386/sweet-16-bracket-reset-fsu-marches-on-into-elite-company-florida-state-seminoles-ncaa-tournament


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

The noles are 5-4 this season against the teams left. The Zags are 1-2.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/25/18280506/battle-tested-fsu-boasts-a-winning-record-vs-other-2019-sweet-16-teams-ncaa-tournament-basketball


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2019)

This does not make me hopeful.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/26/18281950/fsu-head-coach-leonard-hamilton-hopeful-david-nichols-return-vs-gonzaga-ncaa-tournament-seminoles

We need all hands on deck for this one.


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2019)

I like these opposing Q&A's.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/26/18282353/ncaa-tournament-scouting-preview-gonzaga-bulldogs-fsu-basketball-florida-state-seminoles-sweet-16


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2019)

The Zags are really good.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/27/18280825/ncaa-tournament-scouting-report-gonzaga-bulldogs


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2019)

It's game day. Tip is 709 Eastern on CBS. The line opened with the Noles as 7 point dogs, and it has moved to 7.5 with the news that Phil didn't make the trip west, and Nichols is doubtful. This is going to be a tough one, but we've been in tough games all season. The Zags have played in just a handful.

Game thread:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/28/18285071/4-seed-fsu-1-seed-gonzaga-how-to-watch-preview-point-spread-game-thread-ncaa-tournament-basketball


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2019)

Since Phil didn't make the trip, {due to his father's funeral in Georgia}, if we don't make it to the Final Four, he has played his last game as a Nole. Hope the guys repeat last year's outcome against the Zag's and are good for a better outcome than last year's Elite Eight match-up with Michigan. The death of Mike Cofer has made this Dance bittersweet. Seeing Phil get to suit up again in the F4 would be the stuff legends are made of.


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2019)

It was a good run, but the season is over. I'll miss these guys.

Gamer is not up yet. Noles down 11 at the a half. Couldn't buy a 3, and got early fouls on the bigs. I'm a homer, but it seemed like the Zag's got a few key calls that put our guys in foul trouble, and kept theirs out of it. But anyway, the Zags are really good. They shot good and we didn't. We got it down to 4 with 4 to go. From there it got away from us. Noles lose by 14.

There is always next year.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 29, 2019)

Brutal day


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Brutal day


Yep. Even if my Noles had pulled it out vs the Zag's, there would have been no chance of revenge on Big Blue. This was our best chance in a long time to make F4. Hate we had to play shorthanded.


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

Here's the Gamer:

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/3/28/18285452/florida-state-seminoles-basketball-falls-to-gonzaga-sweet-16-rematch-march-madness-ncaa-tournament

See you guys next season.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

I went on tomahawknation for the first time since the season ended. Sadly the first thing hoop related was a draft prediction for Fi. Damn I hate losing him. Hope we get lucking in recruiting.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/5/15/18624416/post-lottery-mock-draft-fsu-mfiondu-kabengele-2019-1st-round-pick-milwaukee-bucks-basketball-noles


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2019)

Congrats to 11 and the Noles for making it back to the College World Series.

Skip ahead to the 12th inning {11'ish minute mark} for the good stuff.


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

One of my favorite Noles is going for the three-pete of the US Open. He's only a couple of shots off the lead.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/6/12/18663200/fsu-brooks-koepka-back-to-back-defending-us-open-champ-not-favored-to-win-golf-weekend-vegas-odds


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

11 is coach of the year.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/6/11/18662014/mike-martin-named-coach-of-the-year-perfect-game-2019-fsu-baseball-florida-state-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

FSU baseball on ESPN at 6 o'clock central time.

Go Noles.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

Noles win!!!!!!! Noles win!!!!!!!

One of the best pitching games I've seen in a long time. With a few really good defensive plays to help him out. Noles score 1 run on a sac fly in the 9th to win it 1-0. Which gives them a 1-0 record on Omaha for the first time since 1999.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/6/15/18680566/3-up-3-down-cws-opener-fsu-seminoles-arkansas-razorbacks-omaha-florida-state-baseball-mike-martin

On deck is Michigan on Monday.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

Here's the quick version of the game.


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

Game two is on now. ESPN. Noles already down 1 run in the first.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2019)

who won the early game? t tech or ark?


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> who won the early game? t tech or ark?


TT won 5-4. Lots of dingers hit.


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

Noles lose 2-0. Into the loser's bracket we go. Next up is TT.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> Noles lose 2-0. Into the loser's bracket we go. Next up is TT.


Michigan's pitcher was lights out against you guys. And that last pitcher FSU put in had some crazy motion on his pitches, forget his name

i didn't know much about your coach until i watched the game. he was there longer than Bowden wasn't he?


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> Michigan's pitcher was lights out against you guys. And that last pitcher FSU put in had some crazy motion on his pitches, forget his name
> 
> i didn't know much about your coach until i watched the game. he was there longer than Bowden wasn't he?


40 years as coach. But he came to Tally as a player in 1965, and never left. 11 as he is called, is an institution around here. I would hate to have to coach after him.


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2019)

And yes, that pitcher was nasty. I had some hope after we got that early hit, but it was false hope. He went through our left handers like they were in T-ball.

FSU's Chase Haney is good too. Our starter was having trouble with his fast ball, and only lasted 4 1/2.


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2019)

If you guys missed this on ESPN the other night, it's worth the watch. 11 talking about Omaha.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1140040114653093888


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> If you guys missed this on ESPN the other night, it's worth the watch. 11 talking about Omaha.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1140040114653093888


now that i live closer, if Clemson ever makes it again to Omaha, i'm definitely rolling that way. i kinda wished they kept the old stadium although the new one is nice but not quite the same feel


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> now that i live closer, if Clemson ever makes it again to Omaha, i'm definitely rolling that way. i kinda wished they kept the old stadium although the new one is nice but not quite the same feel


Yea, I hated it when they built the new stadium.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 19, 2019)

couple of nice lookin chicks in the dugout for FSU. good game so far. i'm pulling for fellow ACC'ers!


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> couple of nice lookin chicks in the dugout for FSU. good game so far. i'm pulling for fellow ACC'ers!


I watched the game this morning. Tough loss, but most didn't even expect us to make the post season. 11 got lots of love.


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

Noles lost 1-4. Season and era over. Here is the gamer.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/6/19/18688894/3-up-3-down-florida-state-seminoles-baseball-texas-tech-omaha-mike-martin-espn-college-world-series


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

This was put together by the NCAA for 11.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1141483768366190593


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

ACC-Big Ten Challenge schedule has been released. Noles get Indiana in Indiana on 12-3-19.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/6/7/18656135/fsu-basketball-traveling-to-historic-venue-for-2019-big-ten-acc-challenge-florida-state-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

@rkymtnman December 2nd, Clemson at Minnesota.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

Some fan I am. On draft night I had seen Fi was taken 27th by the Nets but traded to the Clippers. Haven't thought to check and see how Mann did until this morning. He was taken 48th in the 2nd round by the Clippers. Hope they both make the team and stick around for a while.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/6/20/18693774/fsu-stretch-forward-mfiondu-kabengele-1st-round-pick-brooklyn-nets-2019-nba-draft-la-clippers-trade

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/6/21/18693845/fsu-wing-terance-mann-2nd-round-pick-l-a-clippers-2019-nba-draft-kabengele-florida-state-basketball


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

From link above:

"After playing in more games than any other man in Florida State basketball history, Terance Mann is now a Los Angeles Clipper, after being taken with the 48th pick in the 2019 NBA Draft. His selection gives the Seminoles two NBA draft picks—both ultimately headed to the Clippers—in a single draft for the second time in three years. . . . . . . 

. . . . . . .Mann’s time at FSU is arguably the most successful four-year stretch in Seminole history, featuring three consecutive NCAA Tournament appearances, two Sweet 16s, one Elite 8, a trip to the ACC Tournament Championship game, a school record 29 wins in one season, and turning the Donald L. Tucker Center into one of the hardest places for opponents to steal a win in the entire country. And he did it all with a mega-watt smile on his face and willingness to do whatever his coaches and teammates needed him to do in order to be successful."


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> From link above:
> 
> "After playing in more games than any other man in Florida State basketball history, Terance Mann is now a Los Angeles Clipper, after being taken with the 48th pick in the 2019 NBA Draft. His selection gives the Seminoles two NBA draft picks—both ultimately headed to the Clippers—in a single draft for the second time in three years. . . . . . .
> 
> . . . . . . .Mann’s time at FSU is arguably the most successful four-year stretch in Seminole history, featuring three consecutive NCAA Tournament appearances, two Sweet 16s, one Elite 8, a trip to the ACC Tournament Championship game, a school record 29 wins in one season, and turning the Donald L. Tucker Center into one of the hardest places for opponents to steal a win in the entire country. And he did it all with a mega-watt smile on his face and willingness to do whatever his coaches and teammates needed him to do in order to be successful."


Hit reply to see Mann being the man.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

This is cool AF.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/6/21/18700226/mfiondu-kabengele-wears-fsu-teammates-names-inside-jacket-nba-draft-los-angeles-clippers-blazer-nole

https://twitter.com/coachdgates/status/1141849752235126784/photo/1


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

Hope no one is depending on me for Nole news. After almost 2 months without logging into TN, since two of my favorite {to beat} teams from the state are kicking off the pointy ended ball season, I clicked. After a quick look at the exciting news about numbers being white again, I looked at the roundball section.

Here is the OOC schedule.






FSU’s 2019-2020 OOC Schedule
Courtesy of Seminoles.com
https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/7/16/20696821/florida-state-releases-mens-basketball-non-conference-schedule-for-2019-20-season-acc-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

Looks like we lost an up and coming assistant coach. Coach Gates was one of our best recruiters. Hate to see him go. Some in Tally say he might replace Ham one day. If he can pull Cleveland State out of the mud. . . . . . . . . he may become another Bill Self.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/7/26/8931858/fsu-basketball-dennis-gates-cleveland-state


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

And we hired a coach. Steve Smith, recently with Clemson. A funny thing happened on the way to the FBI's hoops investigation. Steve was caught on a wiretap talking about Clemson Football buying recruits. That sort of thing is not said {even in private} if you want to keep your job, so we were able to pick up a pretty good coach at a time of year when not many good ones are looking for work.

And while in Tally, Steve can talk about the Tigers paying recruits all he wants. No one will get mad.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/8/7/20756808/coach-hamilton-steve-smith-assistant


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

One of our young players got an invite to try out for the Polish national team. Haven't heard if he made it. Kind of hope he didn't.

https://seminoles.com/olejniczak-invited-to-polish-national-team-training-camp/


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

Looks like another Nole golfer earned his card. With that you could say that former Noles bookend the PGA right now.




Call it the long and honorable path




@ChaseSeiffert officially secured his @PGATOUR card on Sunday #FSUGolf 





http://bit.ly/2KsYkgQ


----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)

Alright, the Nole's football season is underway. Lets see if we can not stink it up as bad as last season.


----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)

Well that first half sure felt good. How long until basketball tips?


----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)

News from a sport we are actually good at. . . . .

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/9/10/20859237/fsu-basketball-lands-recruit-juco-wing-sardaar-calhoun


----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)

20 regular season ACC games this year. We tip the season against Pitt.







https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/9/13/20863924/fsu-basketball-releases-2019-2020-schedule-florida-state-seminoles-hoops-predictions-projections


----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)

For the faithful

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/9/14/20865634/gameday-central-florida-state-at-virginia-akers-taggart-blackman-underdog-leavitt


----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)

Moonshadow has been moonlighting.

https://seminoles.com/walking-with-wyatt-offseason-addition/


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2019)

I was telling my wife as this was happening that the clock should stop on the first down and not start until the ball was ready to hike. 

https://www.tomahawknation.com/florida-state-football-fsu-noles/2019/9/15/20866554/game-clock-error-controversial-ending-fsu-florida-state-virginia-willie-taggart-cavaliers-seminoles

But stupid ass play on D cost us this game. The offence played good enough to win. The only way to stop it is to sit their ass down.


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2019)

Noles win. Noles win. So we scraped together a win against a bottom of the barrel ACC team. Yea.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/florida-state-football-fsu-noles/2019/9/21/20877246/fsu-football-finally-earns-a-win-against-louisville-cardinals-taggart-willie-seminoles


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2019)

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/9/18/20871604/leonard-hamilton-look-fsu-mens-basketball-2019-2020-schedule-acc-trent-forrest-patrick-williams-duke

News was broke in the comment section. . . .

WAYNE MCGAHEE III | TALLAHASSEE DEMOCRAT

Center Naheem McLeod is no longer on the Florida State men’s basketball roster.

A FSU spokesman confirmed that McLeod will not be with the Seminoles this season because he "did not meet the NCAA requirements for enrollment." He did enroll at FSU in August, but did not meet the requirements.

McLeod was a member of the Seminoles 2019 recruiting class, which finished 19th in the country with six commitments.

He was ranked as a three-star prospect out of Plymouth-Whitemarsh high in Pylmouth Meeting, Pa.

McLeod is listed at 7-foot-3, 230 pounds and was one of three centers the Seminoles brought in with the 2019 recruiting class.

Posted by 64-Dodger on Sep 19, 2019 | 4:54 PM


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2019)

For those who say it's too early even for too early bracket projections, just look away. Joe Brackets has the Noles a 7 seed, and Gates a 1 seed. 

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/9/19/20873698/checking-back-in-with-fsu-basketball-rising-bracketology-projection-florida-state-hoops-postseason


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2019)

Florida State opened as a 5.5 point favorite and has bumped in FSU’s favor to between 6.5 and 7. EXPECTATIONS! AGAIN!

Game on new ACCNetwork. {202 on Dish} at 630 central time.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/9/28/20888447/gameday-central-nc-state-at-florida-state-akers-taggart-blackman-hornibrook-win


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2019)

Noles win, Noles win.


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

FSU at Clemson on ABC, 3:30 EST

The spread opened with the Noles as 27 1/2 point underdogs. Enough said.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/10/12/20911140/gameday-central-florida-state-at-clemson-blackman-akers-terry-dabo-lawrence-hornibrook-dabo-taggart


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

On to a sport we are good at. What do folks at basketball schools do this time of year, waiting on the season to tip? That's right, meaningless bracket guesses. 

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/10/9/20906587/bracketology-fsu-vs-uf-ncaa-tournament-2nd-round-in-florida-state-basketball-projections-2019-2020


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

This is big. Really, really big. Ham & Co land a big one.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/10/14/20913773/scottie-barnes-commits-florida-state-seminoles-basketball-fsu-hoops-recruiting


----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)

How bad is this season going to suck? Can we beat Wake tonight in a wet and sloppy Winston Salem?

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/10/19/20922136/gameday-central-florida-state-at-wake-forest-taggart-akers-terry-wilson-durden-win


----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)

I know it's only an exhibition game, but roundball will be played in Tally on Tuesday night. That is a win in itself. Another exhibition on 11-1 then the real season tips on 11-6 at Pitt.

Go Noles.


----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)

This is from a while back, but I'm not looking that often.

https://seminoles.com/forrest-named-to-cousy-award-watch-list/


----------



## too larry (Oct 24, 2019)

Not sure what my monthly subscription fees to TN are going for. So far no story on the exhibition game from those guys. Had to settle for Seminoles.com and their view of the world through garnet colored glasses.





__





Basketball Tops Barry, 95-66, In Exhibition Opener


Florida State 95, Barry 66 TALLAHASSEE, Fla. (seminoles.com) – Florida State’s exhibition opener provided a glimpse of what lies ahead for the Seminoles – both in the upcoming season and beyond. It also showed coach Leonard Hamilton a few things he’d like for his team to tighten up between now...




seminoles.com


----------



## too larry (Oct 26, 2019)

I wish we could play the Orangemen every week.


----------



## too larry (Oct 27, 2019)

Big day for Cam.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/florida-state-football-fsu-noles/2019/10/27/20934384/cam-akers-historic-day-vaults-fsu-career-rushing-ranks-florida-state-seminoles-football-records


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

I take a few days off and basketball season sneaked up on me. TN has three previews.

Point guards


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

Ham has more 7 footers.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

With Trent healthy this season and the team going back to the space and pace game, almost everyone will be wings.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

Speaking of a healthy Trent. . . . . .


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

too larry said:


> Speaking of a healthy Trent. . . . . .


Click reply to see picture.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

Real games just ahead.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

The guys with the pointy ended ball are still playing, so I just want to say to our neighbors to the south. . . . . . .Fuck Miami


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2019)

I HATE MIAMI HURRICANES FOOTBALL


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I HATE MIAMI HURRICANES FOOTBALL


Me too. A lose would really suck. I hope the Noles have figured out their problems.

I was at one of the Wide Right games. Got back to my car after the game, and someone had let the air out of my tires. FMFFM


----------



## xtsho (Nov 3, 2019)

Looks like they paid off Taggarts contract and fired him. I have no sympathy for that jerk after what he did here in Oregon. But it all worked out because Mario Cristobal is ten times the coach Taggart will ever be and the Ducks are ranked #7 after putting that beat down on USC yesterday.


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Looks like they paid off Taggarts contract and fired him. I have no sympathy for that jerk after what he did here in Oregon. But it all worked out because Mario Cristobal is ten times the coach Taggart will ever be and the Ducks are ranked #7 after putting that beat down on USC yesterday.


For Halloween a friend of Sister's dressed up in FSU gear with a paper bag over his head and a Free Willy sign around his neck.


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2019)

Here's the story on TN.

Bye bye Willy


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2019)

Two days til basketball.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

Unlike fans of the pointy ended ball team, seems like FSU hoops fans have their hopes and dreams intact.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

The season is here. Well, it will be in 2 hours 15 minutes. Noles at Pitt. ESPNU at 7 central. Noles by 4 1/2.

preview, game thread, etc, etc


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

2018-19 highlights. . . .


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

Gene's call


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> For Halloween a friend of Sister's dressed up in FSU gear with a paper bag over his head and a Free Willy sign around his neck.


Bring back Bobby! he's only 90. he's got a few good years left.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> Gene's call


is FSU ranked this yr in b'ball? it's hard to focus on b'ball until football is over.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> is FSU ranked this yr in b'ball? it's hard to focus on b'ball until football is over.


Not sure about the polls, but 14 according to Kenpom. That seems a little high for so many new players.

Football has been over for weeks for me.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> Not sure about the polls, but 14 according to Kenpom. That seems a little high for so many new players.
> 
> Football has been over for weeks for me.


what kinda crowds does b'ball draw in tallahassee?


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> what kinda crowds does b'ball draw in tallahassee?


Good crowd for the blue bloods. Not so much night in and night out. But that might be changing with the current state of the football program.


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2019)

Observations on a tough loss.


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2019)

Inside the box score.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

Noles win in Cherry Hill. 3&0'dell

Lots of talk about Jordan not seeing the field before today. Just like when Jimbo left, every bad thing that happened the last two years will be blamed on Willie.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2019)

Noles at GoGaters. On ESPN now. Preview, spread, game thread,etc


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2019)

Noles lead at the half. We've won the last 5 matchups with Florida. Hope we continue that tradition.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2019)

Noles win 63-51. Will post the gamer if it's up before I get off work.


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2019)

Gamer


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2019)

dis and dat


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2019)

Inside the box score


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> This is big. Really, really big. Ham & Co land a big one.
> 
> https://www.tomahawknation.com/2019/10/14/20913773/scottie-barnes-commits-florida-state-seminoles-basketball-fsu-hoops-recruiting


It's official. Scott signed his letter of intent. They just reposted the old thread. Here is an informative comment from Prince AJ, one of the TN staff.

*For context.*
Barnes would be the second highest ranked recruit that FSU has ever signed according to 247 since the advent of modern recruiting rankings (circa 2000) just a hair behind Jonathan Isaac.
My thoughts on him can be found in the comments to this article.
Just a great job by the staff to land such an impactful player. I’m biased obviously but I also think that it is a great decision by Scottie. This system really suits him and it is hard to see how he would fail to succeed here.
Posted by Prince Akeem Joffer on Oct 14, 2019 | 12:08 PM reply rec (12)


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

YT had this in my feed today. lol


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

Need to take care of the cupcake section of the season.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

Preview, game thread, etc. for Western Carolina.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

This one was too close for comfort.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

Inside the box-score. This was a coming out party for Pat Williams.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

Polls and whatnot.


----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)

I forgot about last night's game. I worked until good dark down at the river house, then came home, ate supper and watched a different contest who's outcome was a foregone conclusion. 

Two starters out, and we still rolled Chattanooga.


----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)

Baseline breakdown.

Good things do come out of hogtown. . .


----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> Baseline breakdown.
> 
> Good things do come out of hogtown. . .


So sorry. I did not realize that was a singalong.


----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)

Almost everyone did good in this one. Including Big Dom who had 10 points on 5/6 shooting from the field.

box-score


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

FSU vs Saint Francis {Pa} ACCNetwork at 1:00 central. Line is Noles by 22, so. . . . . .

Preview, game thread, etc.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

The radio pregame show starts at 12:30.

Gene's call.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

Noles win 80-65. Walkons went in with 65 seconds to go.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

Moonshadow was leading scorer.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

Ham's post game presser.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

Moonshadow.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> their better qb is out for the game.
> 
> and fsu could use a good win to be one shining star in their sad season. and i hate notre dame almost as much as ohio state so...


Whatchutalkinboutwillis??? Can't talk about my Buckeyes like that!!! Don't hate us cause you ain't us!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

I love the Noles but they have a ways to go to get back to where they once were... Not the Buckeyes tho!!!


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I love the Noles but they have a ways to go to get back to where they once were... Not the Buckeyes tho!!!


We are a basketball school now. Will be a while before we are playing for natties {with the pointy ended ball} again. These last couple of three years the hoops team have been the best we've seen in Tally since George Cloud and Co lost to UCLA in the championship game back in 1972. We lost most of our top players from last year's team, but these new guys are looking good so far.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> We are a basketball school now. Will be a while before we are playing for natties {with the pointy ended ball} again. These last couple of three years the hoops team have been the best we've seen in Tally since George Cloud and Co lost to UCLA in the championship game back in 1972. We lost most of our top players from last year's team, but these new guys are looking good so far.


Definitely a basketball team!!! They ALMOST made it!!!


----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)

The cupcakes are behind us. Noles play #16 Tennessee today at 6 o'clock central. Game is on CBSSN.

Preview, game thread, etc, etc.


----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)

Ugly game, but we played some of the best D of the year. FSU 60 - UT 57.

Gamer


----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)

From the comments on the gamer. . . . . . 

*I think we just, realistically speaking, wrapped up an NCAAT bid.*
Sure, injuries could always happen. But we now have two major OOC wins away from home. Going to win all our OOC games at home. We won’t go worse than 8-12 or 9-11 in ACC play. That’s 19-20 wins and the right side of the bubble at minimum
Posted by Matt Minnick on Nov 29, 2019 | 7:31 PM up reply rec (9)


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

To get the pointy ended ball out of the way. Noles at Gators, 6:30 central time, on the SEC Network. The good guys opened as 18 point dogs. 'nuff said.

How to watch


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

The Junkyard D is back.

From the baseline breakdown

Tennessee made 7 dunks or layups, mostly off turnovers or scrambled plays. The Vols only made 7 other shots from the field during the entire game. . . . . . . . . . . FSU’s defense is now ranked 4th in the country, allowing 86.2 points per 100 possessions.


----------



## GanjaGreg. (Nov 30, 2019)

So no one wants to talk about this upcoming football game? 

#SeeYouInTheSwamp


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> So no one wants to talk about this upcoming football game?
> 
> #SeeYouInTheSwamp


It could get ugly.


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

Rankings aside, Purdue may be the Noles' toughest challenge so far. They have a good big man, and always play solid D. Game tips at 6, just like last night. The is no line, it's a pickem game.

Preview, game thread, etc, etc.


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

Noles win in OT. {without making a field goal in OT} Ugly, ugly game. Purdue is not ranked in the AP, but ken pom has them as the #8 team in the nation. They looked it. We were lucky to get this W. 

Gamer


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

Coach Ham and Trent.


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

Purdue HC.


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

The pointy ended ball guys lost by 23. I just checked in from time to time, but I saw some of the same silly personal fouls and a lack of discipline. Shit like that really hurts the team. That coaching.

Gamer


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Buckeyes!!! LOL!!! #1 in the country!!!


----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Go Buckeyes!!! LOL!!! #1 in the country!!!


In football I assume. You guys are pretty good at hoops too. Y'all beat #10 Villanova, and will have a chance for another good top ten win on Wednesday at the Dean Dome.


----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2019)

This game was the best D and worst O we have seen in a long time. Trent had 0 assists. But he did have 4 rebounds and 3 stills. {16 team steals}

Inside the box score


----------



## too larry (Dec 2, 2019)

It was bound to happen sooner or later. Noles are ranked #17 in AP, #19 in Coaches poll and #15 in Ken Pom {53rd O and 3rd D}. If history is any indicator, we will lose to IU tomorrow night now. I've seen it happen too many times,

Polls, Ken Pom, etc


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2019)

As predicted, we dropped a game last night. We didn't look good for very much of the game, and still had it down to 3 points with a few minutes to go. But Green went off for 30 for the Hoosiers. He hit a lot of shots that were well guarded.

Gamer


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

We are a basketball school now. We have a hoops podcast.









Tomahawk Nation unveils FSU basketball dedicated podcast


And it only took three years of your comments asking for it!




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

Noles not looking great in the 1st half. A few points behind atm.









No. 17 FSU basketball vs. Clemson: Preview, Vegas line, How to watch, game thread


First home game in nearly 2 weeks




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

Football team hired a coach.









OFFICIAL: Florida State hires Mike Norvell as new head football coach


Hold that tiger.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

Noles play well in 2nd half and beat Clemson easily.

But this happened at half time.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

Final exams are this week, so an 8 day break until the next game. North Florida will be coming to the Tuck on Tuesday, 12/17/19, 1930 central time. A couple more directional schools the next two Saturdays, then back to ACC play against GT on New Year's Eve.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

Ham's post game presser.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

The gamer.









FSU picks up first ACC win over Clemson behind strong second half


Florida State outscores Clemson 45-20 in second half




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

We're a basketball school now. Podcast and everything.









Podcast - Instant reaction to FSU’s win over Clemson, plus bonus Mike Norvell talk!


A dominant performance, for a half




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

We drop in the polls after a 1-1 week.









FSU basketball in the AP, Coaches Polls, with KenPom update


Checking in after a mixed week.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

Inside the box score.









Inside the box score: FSU basketball beats Clemson, again


That’s 7 of 8 in what used to be a rivalry




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

I hope no one is depending on my to remind them of the games. Because my wife just called and ask if I knew I was recording FSU basketball. No.









No. 19 FSU basketball vs. North Florida: Preview, Vegas line, how-to-watch, game thread


You miss every shot you don’t take.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

I haven't watched the game yet, but it was a directional school, so. . . . .


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

Ham's post game presser.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 18, 2019)

@too larry listened to Coach Ham on the Jim Rome show today. great interview, classy coach. 

if you didn't hear it, try to find it, you'll enjoy it for sure.


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> @too larry listened to Coach Ham on the Jim Rome show today. great interview, classy coach.
> 
> if you didn't hear it, try to find it, you'll enjoy it for sure.


Thanks. I try to find it. Hard to believe he's 70 years old. I hope he wants to stay a long time. The last few years have been heady. No bubble worries. Getting better players now. We got a big this year, Balsa Koprivica. who is as good coming in as most of our bigs have been after 4 years. He's still rusty, but I doubt he will stay over 2 years.


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

A new podcast, right in the middle of the directional school season. {after North Florida and before South Florida}









Podcast: Directional Florida schools review and preview, plus recruiting


Back to the pod!




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

The gamer from Tuesday night.









No. 19 Florida State breezes by North Florida Ospreys


On this night, twos beat threes.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

Real short clip.


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)

We played USF today. I watched some of the 1st half, and they were kicking our ass. I have faith we came back late and won, but I haven't watch the rest of the game yet.


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)

We finished up the directional school portion of the season on Saturday.









No. 17 FSU basketball vs. North Alabama: Preview, Vegas line, how-to-watch, game thread


The ‘Noles return from Christmas break




www.tomahawknation.com













No. 17 Florida State pounds North Alabama in final tune-up before ACC play begins in full


The Seminoles finish non-con play with a 9-2 record.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)

OK, we won our last four, but didn't cover in the last cupcake game, so. . . . .

*Florida State did fall in each poll. Three spots in the Coaches Poll, from No. 17 to No. 20, but just one place in the AP, from 17th to 18th* 

& . . . . . per KP, the ’Noles are No. 19. The offense continues to improve, up from 41st to 39th, while the defense again slid, from ninth to 17th. FSU slipped one spot in the NCAA’s NET Rankings, from No. 25 to No. 26. 









Updating FSU basketball in the AP, Coaches Polls, with KenPom, NET rankings


The calm before the conference storm.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)

We play Georgia Tech Tuesday noon eastern at the Tuck.

I think the bowl game is also on Tuesday.


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

This is my slow month at work, so sorry for the long skips. Not sorry for the time off though.

We were up against a top 10 team on the road. Had one guy out and another questionable. An L here would not have been a shock.









No. 18 FSU basketball at No. 7 Louisville: Preview, Vegas line, how-to-watch, game thread


The ‘Noles face a top-10 opponent on the road




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

Gamer.









No. 18 FSU upsets No. 7 Louisville for second top-10 road win of the season


MJ Walker, Trent Forrest, and Devin Vassell combine for 57 points in offensive outburst




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

Trent, MJ and Devin had 57 of our points. MJ didn't start, but came in hot.









Inside the box score: FSU basketball routs No. 7 Louisville


The ‘Noles should be inching closer to the AP top-10




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

*There it is— the ’Noles are a top-10 team, rising to the No. 10 spot in both the AP and Coaches Polls from No. 18 and 20, respectively.* 

But 13 in Kenpom.









Updating FSU basketball in the AP, Coaches Polls, with, KenPom, NET rankings


How high?




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

We play Wake this Wednesday on Fox. Classic trap game.


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

The line was Noles by 7.









No. 10 FSU basketball at Wake Forest: Preview, Vegas line, how-to-watch, game thread


Big opportunity for another road win




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

The first half was free throw torture. At one point we had 6 Noles with 2 fouls. Five of them were on the bench. The green team got real minutes, with rebounds and put backs. We still led at the half, but a cold start to the 2nd half put Wake ahead briefly. But we came back for the win, and even covered.









No. 10 Florida State finishes strong to beat Wake Forest by double digits


Make it two in a row on the road for FSU.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

A week between games. We play UVA at the Tuck Wednesday at 6 Central on ESPN2. If you like D, be sure to tune in.


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

With the week off, the guys at TN are working overtime.









FSU fans’ confidence in direction of men’s basketball program couldn’t be higher


Hello, ceiling.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

3 seed in the last round of tourney projections.









FSU basketball up another seed line in new bracketology projections


Trending in the right direction.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

5 star PG in the 2021 class has FSU in his top 10 teams.









FSU basketball in top 10 for 5-star 2021 point guard who has official visit planned for Tallahassee


Can they talk this top-tier talent from Tennessee to Tally?




 www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

Another great podcast. The guys draft their FSU all decade team.









Podcast: Wake Forest recap, recruiting with a bunch of 5*s, and All-Decade teams


Breaking down No. 10 FSU’s road win at Wake Forest




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)

As a long suffering FSU hoops fan, it is weird to be in the running for so many blue chippers.









Florida State basketball recruiting update


Let’s talk recruiting.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)

Slow sports day so i thought I would give you guys something to read.

* FSU has moved up a spot to No. 9 in both the AP and Coaches Polls.* Turning to KenPom, FSU is down a spot from this time last week, dipping from 13th to 14th, overall. Offensively, the Seminoles dropped to 28th from 27th a week ago, while improving defensively from 19th to 17th. But the ’Noles rose in the NET rankings from last week, when they were 21st. They’re now 15th. 









Updating FSU basketball in AP, Coaches Polls, with KenPom, NET rankings


Up— or even?




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

Pre-UVA podcast.









Podcast: Virginia mega preview


The Tuck should be rocking with the National Champs in town




www.tomahawknation.com





And game thread. 









No. 9 FSU basketball vs. Virginia: Vegas line, how-to-watch, game thread


Let’s get ready to watch UVA dribble and stand around!




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

The game was just as ugly as we all thought it would be.









No. 9 FSU pulls away from UVA in final minutes for eighth straight win


Anthony Polite and Devin Vassell lead the way with 32 combined points




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

We play Miami Saturday at noon central, in Coral Gables on the ACCN. They always play us pretty tough. But. . . .

FMFFM.


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

I forgot to mention since Duke lost, we are in a three way tie at the top of the ACC standings.


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

For your viewing pleasure, UVA @ FSU, the dehydrated version. (still ugly, but it goes by quick)


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

After posting this on the good morning weather thread, I figured it would fit better over here. lol

Preview, game thread, etc, etc. Ken Pomeroy FSU 70% Vegas line FSU -6

The game tips at 1 PM from the Watsco Center in Coral Gables, and will be broadcast on the ACC Network.









No. 9 FSU at Miami: Preview, Vegas line, how-to-watch, game thread


The ‘Noles are tied for 1st atop the ACC




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

We win an ugly one 83-79 in OT. In the first half we had about twice the fouls they did. Thank the good Lord they only made half their free throws. And their little 5 foot 6 guy could not miss today. Even in OT he was hitting crazy ass shots to keep it tight right til the end.

FMFFM


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

Once again MJ picks up two quick fouls and sets 18 minutes in the 1st half. He went off after halftime. Would not have won it without his contribution.









No. 9 FSU stages late game comeback to beat Miami in OT


The Seminoles have now won 6 out of the last 7, including 4 straight, against the Hurricanes.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

Post game podcast









Podcast: Instant reaction to the big win over Miami (of FL)


The ‘Noles are tied atop the ACC




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

*Florida State is up to No. 5 in the AP Poll, the school’s highest ranking since December of 1972. You’ll recall that was the year that the Seminoles came closest to winning the national title, losing to UCLA in the championship game in LA earlier.

In the Coaches Poll, voters heavily rewarded Louisville for its win at Duke, jumping the Cards over the ’Noles for the No. 5 spot, while FSU comes in at No. 6. Remember, Florida State smoked UL in Louisville in the teams’ only meeting this year.









Updating FSU basketball in the AP, Coaches Polls, & KenPom, NET rankings


The climb continues.




www.tomahawknation.com




*


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

NCAA Tournament Bracketology: Welcome to the top line, San Diego State


This is the latest college basketball NCAA tournament bracketology projection from our Dave Ommen, the best in the business.




collegebasketball.nbcsports.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

I forgot to mention no midweek game this week. We play the Irish at the Tuck, 1900 central time on Saturday. The game will be on the ACC Network.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

The TN hoops podcast reaches double digits. The guys point out that this run started about when they started the podcast. Facts don't lie, right?









Podcast: Notre Dame preview, Scottie Barnes, and breaking down FSU’s No. 5 ranking in the AP Poll


The boys got together to talk (APPLE // SPOTIFY) about the upcoming Notre Dame game, which has the No. 5 FSU Seminoles playing in prime time in front of a sold out crowd. The Irish are one of the...




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

In the latest round of seeding projections, we move up a line.









FSU basketball rises again in bracketology projections


The upward trend continues.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

Sorry so late in posting. Been playing with the folks on YT. That shit is addictive.

Coach Ham's comments on the half hour. {then Gene's call of the game, if that is your thang}





__





FLORIDA STATE






seminoles.leanplayer.com





Game thread, preview, spread, etc, etc.
Ken Pomeroy FSU 82%
Vegas line FSU -9
The game tips at 8 PM Eastern from the Tuck, and will be broadcast on the ACC Network.










No. 5 FSU basketball vs. Notre Dame: How-to-watch, Vegas line, game thread


The ‘Noles look to improve to 7-1 in the ACC




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

We start the game like crap and ended it the same way. Luckily we built a big enough lead in the middle to get the one point win. Our 10th straight win btw. FSU moves to 7-1 in ACC play and 17-2 on the season. 









Wyatt Wilkes has career day and No. 5 Florida State escapes at home with one point win over Notre Dame


The Seminoles overcame and gave away double digit leads.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2020)

I hate Norte Dame


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I hate Norte Dame


Me too. We were up 15 with not much time left, and we damn near lost it down the stretch.


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

Mike didn't exactly cover himself in glory.


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

The hero of the game.


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

For about 38 minutes this was Gray's best game. The last two minutes he almost gave it away.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2020)

We stayed #5 and 6 in the AP and Coaches polls, but fell in Net and Kenpom.









Updating FSU basketball in the AP, Coaches Polls, & KenPom, NET rankings


A lotta chalk this week.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2020)

too larry said:


> Mike didn't exactly cover himself in glory.


As expected, the Irish were fined for their coach's lack of sportsmanship.









ACC fines Irish, scolds Brey over ref comments


The ACC has fined Notre Dame $20,000 and publicly reprimanded Fighting Irish coach Mike Brey for his comments about officiating after Saturday's loss at Florida State.




www.espn.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2020)

We have had both of our byes, so two games a week the rest of the way. (with two of those games on 1 day's rest) We will be @ UVA Tuesday at 6:00 central The game will be on ESPN.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2020)

The Orangemen's got the Noles on top of their power ranking. I like the guys on this site. Whether the team is great, or it sucks, they still have a good time.

"Ladies and gentlemen, girls and boys, we welcome you back to another edition of the proud, preeminent _TNIAAM _ACC basketball rankings.

It’s officially Monday, so you know what that means: a long work-week awaits and depression sets in the time has come once again to rank ACC basketball teams."









ACC basketball rankings: Florida State remains on top, Syracuse rises again, Mike Brey is apoplectic and North Carolina wins a game


North Carolina won a conference game!




www.nunesmagician.com





(Note: not the Orange Man in the news so much lately)


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2020)

Shout out to Ham Ster Dam, the new name for the student section at the Tuck.


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

We went from 1 point dog, to pickem, to -1.









No. 5 FSU at Virginia: How-to-watch, Vegas line, game thread


Looking for 11 straight wins




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

We lost in an ugly low scoring game. UVA's little point guard stayed in the lane all night. He didn't have a great shooting night, and turned it over a ton, but we sent them to the line just enough to lose.









No. 5 FSU falls at UVA in back-and-forth affair


Devin Vassell’s 17 points not enough as Florida State lost for the first time since early December




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

The first loss in the TN podcast ere. lol









Podcast: Reaction to the loss at UVA and a look ahead to VT


The podcast takes its first L




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

We play Virginia Tech on Saturday at the Tuck. Game tips at 1500 central time, and will be broadcast on Foxsports.


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

too larry said:


> We play Virginia Tech on Saturday at the Tuck. Game tips at 1500 central time, and will be broadcast on Foxsports.


I misspoke. The game was at Blacksburg. Today's game is at the Tuck.









No. 5 FSU basketball at Virginia Tech: Preview, Vegas line, how-to-watch, game thread


FSU looks for their 4th ACC road win




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

An all around good game. DV goes 7 for 7 from 3. We win by 11.









No. 5 Florida State out-guns Virginia Tech, as Vassell leads the way


Florida State defeats Virginia Tech for the 7th straight time.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

Podcast. The guys talk about how our D is not as good as we have become accustomed to. And other topics.









Podcast: Virginia Tech post game, UNC preview


Sandwiching a pod between the Virginia Tech and UNC games




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

It's Monday, so we get to see what the rest of the basketball world thinks of our 1 and 1 week. We dropped to 8th in both AP and Coaches polls. We drop one spot in Kenpom to 18th and up one spot in Net to 15th.









Updating FSU basketball in the AP, Coaches Polls, & KenPom, NET rankings


Chaos returns.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

Game thread for the Tar Heels. Game tips at 6pm central at the Tuck and will be on ESPN. Ken Pomeroy has FSU 86%. Vegas line Florida State -9









No. 8 FSU basketball vs. North Carolina: Preview, Vegas line, how-to-watch, game thread


FSU looks to stay perfect at home




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

NC's Ant testing out MJ's injured leg.


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

Noles win a sloppy one.









No. 8 Florida State grinds out a victory over North Carolina


The game was far from pretty, but 19-3 sure looks nice.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2020)

Been keeping an eye on your Noles. top 10, not bad! i'm not a big b'ball fan but i am a ACC homer so i'd rather see you guys instead of Puke and the Tard Heels. 

damn, march madness aint too far down the road.


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Been keeping an eye on your Noles. top 10, not bad! i'm not a big b'ball fan but i am a ACC homer so i'd rather see you guys instead of Puke and the Tard Heels.
> 
> damn, march madness aint too far down the road.


Thanks. We are 9-2, but with 20 ACC regular season games now, and at least 1 in the ACCT, we still have 10 games to go. It's a down year in hoops. Not just the ACC, but the whole country. So our best chance to make a deep run. We've only had 1-2 guys out at a time, so if we can keep that injury luck, or maybe have the whole squad healthy in March, I like our chances.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2020)

too larry said:


> Thanks. We are 9-2, but with 20 ACC regular season games now, and at least 1 in the ACCT, we still have 10 games to go. It's a down year in hoops. Not just the ACC, but the whole country. So our best chance to make a deep run. We've only had 1-2 guys out at a time, so if we can keep that injury luck, or maybe have the whole squad healthy in March, I like our chances.


i'll watch a few games during the ACC tourney. until Clemson loses in the first round. lol. 

but March is a different story: get a healthy team on a run or just a bad matchup and any team can win a few. 

do you go to any the games in person?


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

I've gone to a few games over the years, but I work nights and weekends, so that makes it harder. That and the fact my anti-social tendencies are stronger than ever. 25-30 years ago I went to a lot of football games. I drove my neighbor to the games in exchange for tickets for the wife and I. She went to FSU when it was a woman's school. She was also a retired professor and a Gold Chief {or whatever the top level of boosters are called} She had 4 seats on the 50 yard line. Great seats but it was all old folks and kids. I stopped going when it was costing me time at work.


----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)

I forgot to mention we were off until Saturday when we play the U. The we go to Duke on Monday. I think we have 3 of these games with 2 days rest.


----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)

On average, we are the top 3 seed in this week's bracket mix. In most all of them we start off in Tampa. A case of the rich getting richer.









Checking back with FSU basketball postseason projections after National Signing Day


What to like. And what to comment about.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)

The real deal bracket preview. Check in later in the day for the update.









The NCAA’s initial tournament seedings released: FSU basketball gets a top seed


Is Tampa in the cards?




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)

Not a big fan of these early tips. But here it is. Preview, game thread, etc, etc. Ken Pomeroy FSU 89%. Vegas line FSU -13.5 The game tips at noon eastern from the Donald L. Tucker Center and will be broadcast on the ACC Network.

FMFFM










No. 8 FSU basketball vs. Miami: Vegas line, how-to-watch, game thread


It’s rematch time with Miami (of FL). After needed overtime to escape with a win in Coral Gables three weeks ago, the ‘Noles now get a chance to be the host team. The two programs are going in...




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)

The first half was our worst D of the season, allowing the U to score 47. But our shooting was about as good as we've seen all season, scoring 50. 2nd half we scored 49 while holding them to 34. Even the Vipers {the walk-ons} were RUTS. Ham put the brakes on a late 3, or we would have broke the century mark.









No. 8 FSU basketball pulls away in second half for blowout win over Miami


‘Noles shoot 53% from the field and out-rebound the ‘Canes 46-24




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)

Ham's first 2021 commit.









2021 recruit Bryce McGowens decommits from FSU basketball


He was Leonard Hamilton’s first commitment from the 2021 class.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

Talkative Ham


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

Bud Elliot, the man who started Tomahawk Nation is leaving to work for FSU, heading up their online sports programs. Hate to see him go.









Thanks


The "dek" is a subhead that appears below the headline.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

The Heels almost took Duke to double OT before losing. Fresh legs are our advantage, so we will take all the help we can get.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

The new Monday rankings are out. We stayed 8th in both polls. According to KenPom, FSU is down from a week ago, from No. 18 to No. 19. The offense fell from 31st to 38th, while the defense rose from 23rd to 19th. According to their NET rankings, Florida State is up to No. 13 from No. 15 a week ago. 









Updating FSU basketball in the AP, Coaches Polls, with KenPom, NET rankings


Winning never sucks.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

Preview, game thread, spread, etc, etc. Ken Pomeroy FSU 20%. Vegas line FSU +8. The game tips at 7 PM Eastern from Cameron Indoor Stadium and will be broadcast on ESPN.










No. 8 FSU basketball at No. 7 Duke: Preview, Vegas line, how-to-watch, game thread


A top-10 matchup in Cameron Indoor




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

Coach Ham's pregame comments and Gene's call of the game.





__





FLORIDA STATE






seminoles.leanplayer.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

Noles lose by 5. No help from the refs down the stretch. 2 point game less than a minute to go, Trent gets elbowed in the face. Foul called on him.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

Threes and free throws let us down tonight. Great D. Trent had a ton of steals.









No. 8 FSU basketball falls short at No. 7 Duke behind terrible shooting


Florida State makes 3-18 from deep, while missing eight free throws.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

too larry said:


> Noles lose by 5. No help from the refs down the stretch. 2 point game less than a minute to go, Trent gets elbowed in the face. Foul called on him.


I saw another angle of this later. Duke player missed with the elbow and Trent got raked across the eye by a teammate. Still looked like Hurt got away with a foul on the rebound. But we shot 60% on free throws. That is what cost us the game.


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

Some chitter chatter on twitter about the game.









Noles News: Todo Escuela?


’Noles break down on Tobacco Road but still show what they’re made of.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

Post Duke Pod









Podcast: Duke recap


Breaking down the high level battle in Cameron Indoor




www.tomahawknation.com






Next game is Saturday 11 Central at the Tuck.


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

Orange game thread, etc.









No. 8 FSU basketball vs. Syracuse: Preview, Vegas line, how-to-watch, game thread


FSU hosts the Orange for the first time in two years




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

Another crazy game. We are behind late. Devin is in Ham's doghouse and never sees the court. All the pros had the weekend off due to the all star game, and a ton of them were in town. Good to see everyone behind the bench. Does make me wonder if all those guys in town had something to do with Devin not playing. Maybe overslept and missed a meeting. With Ham, we will never know.









No. 8 Florida State outlasts Syracuse in a wild ACC battle


The Tuck magic lives on.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

Ham now top five all time ACC.









FSU’s Leonard Hamilton moves into top-5, all-time, among winningest ACC coaches


And still going.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

Monday rankings are out. We stay in 8th in both poles. Turning to KenPom, the Seminoles are down to No. 22, overall, after coming in at 19th a week ago. The offense fell from 38th to 40th, while the defense rose from 19th to 18th. The NCAA’s NET rankings have Florida State at No. 13, right where it was a week ago. 









Updating FSU basketball in the AP, Coaches Polls, with KenPom, NET rankings


Serenity never.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

Hot off the presses, the pod is so new I haven't listened to it yet.









Podcast: Mail bag!, Syracuse recap, Pitt preview


MJ Walker’s fat lip wants you to listen to this podcast




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

We play Pitt at the Tuck tomorrow at 7:00 central. Game is on ACCN. Revenge my be in the air.


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

Pitt preview, game thread, line, etc.etc. Ken Pomeroy FSU 85%. Vegas line FSU -10.5










No. 8 FSU basketball vs. Pitt: Preview, Vegas line, how-to-watch, game thread


A rematch, 3 1⁄2 months later




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

Sporting a 20-game home winning streak, the No. 8 Florida State Seminoles men’s basketball team put on a dominant display in the second half to defeat the visitors from Pittsburgh 82-67. With the win, FSU improves to 22-4 and moves into a tie with Louisville for second in the ACC at 12-3. 









No. 8 Florida State starts slowly, still easily dispatches Pittsburgh


Revenge tastes mighty nice.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

Noles travel to Raleigh to take on the Wolf Pack on Saturday at 3:00 central. Game will be broadcast on ACCN. The Pack are coming off a 22 point beat down of Duke, so maybe they will still be drunk when we get to town. Duke's loss has us tied at a half game back from UL for 1st place. We live in interesting times.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

Going back in time. . . . Ken Pomeroy FSU 53%. Vegas line FSU -1.5









FSU basketball at NC State: Preview, Vegas line, how-to-watch, game thread


The schedule has been favorable of late with a bevy of home games, but now the ‘Noles face three of their next four on the road. First up is NC State, and the Wolfpack are coming off a blowout win...




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

Another come from behind win. I was out of pocket and heard on the radio that we had won before I got to see the game. So no close game stress, but not as much joy either.









No. 8 Florida State soars past the NC State Wolfpack in the second half for a Tobacco Road win


The ‘Noles do what the Blue Devils couldn’t and earn a coveted Quad 1 win.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

Haven't been able to find Ham's post game presser, but here is the Wolfpack coach. (whining about fouls)


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

Spoke too soon. Here is Ham.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

This was from a couple of three days ago. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

And the pod.









Podcast: Louisville preview and NCSU recap, plus NET for dummies


FSU picks up an important Quad 1 win.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2020)

It's Monday, so the polls are out. We move up to 6th is both AP and Coaches Polls. KenPom still doesn’t think too highly of the ‘Noles, ranking them 21st. The offense moved up from 40th to 38th while the defense rose from 18th to 16th. The NCAA’s NET ranking have Florida State at number 12. 









Updating FSU basketball in the AP, Coaches Polls, with KenPom, NET rankings


Florida State rises in rankings before showdown with Lousiville




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

UL led by 12 with about 15 minutes left in the 2nd half. Noles won by 15.









No. 6 FSU uses monster second half to surge past a gassed Louisville team


I don’t like chores, but I’ll happily break out the broom tonight.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

Then the crowd went wild.


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

Lots of chitter chatter props after the game.









ESPN announcer has lofty praise for FSU atmosphere after blowout of Louisville


Hamsterdam went HAM.




www.tomahawknation.com













Noles News: FSU posterizes Louisville, takes first place in ACC


Is a 2-seed in the cards?




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

And some national props.









Florida State basketball gets national props after blowout win over Louisville


The Seminoles turned a deficit into a blowout




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

Then Duke loses, so if we win out, we are the regular season champs. ie, we get the one seed in the ACCT. Something the Noles have not done in their time in the ACC.










Noles News: All aboard the hoops hype train


Florida State basketball sits alone on top of the ACC.




www.tomahawknation.com













FSU basketball path to conference championship, No. 1 ACC seed


The Seminoles are on the verge of a regular season conference title.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

And the pod.









Podcast: the glorious Louisville recap


FSU improves to 2-0 vs Louisville




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 29, 2020)

Late to the show today. Game is already at halftime.









No. 6 FSU basketball at Clemson: Game thread, fan comment section


The ‘Noles head to Clemson for another road test.




www.tomahawknation.com





The game on Fox Sports, but here's Gene's call.





__





FLORIDA STATE






seminoles.leanplayer.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 29, 2020)

Kevin Little is a new Hoops writer at TN. He's good.









Florida State basketball opponent preview: Aamir Simms & Clemson


A deeper dive into how Clemson utilizes star forward Aamir Simms and how FSU plans to stop him.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 29, 2020)

Noles lose by 1. Ugly, ugly game. 16 turnovers, 8 of which were charges. I didn't get to watch, but everyone said about 5-6 of the charge calls were total bs. At least two of them would have been and ones. We stopped driving and shot mid range jumpers.









No. 6 FSU basketball falls short to Clemson


Turnovers, missed free throws, and questionable calls kept the Seminoles from winning this one




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 29, 2020)

too larry said:


> Noles lose by 1. Ugly, ugly game. 16 turnovers, 8 of which were charges. I didn't get to watch, but everyone said about 5-6 of the charge calls were total bs. At least two of them would have been and ones. We stopped driving and shot mid range jumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge loss? Baylor Lost. Nevada only a point dog to SDG ST.? WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## too larry (Feb 29, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Huge loss? Baylor Lost. Nevada only a point dog to SDG ST.? WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Some were talking about us making it all the way up to the 1 seed line. I never thought we would make it even if we ran the table. We were a 2 seed before the loss, and likely a 2 seed after. We still have a good chance of getting the 1 seed in the ACCT through a tie breaker with UL and Duke. We need to play better if we hope to win the next two before the tourney.


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

The pod came out last night. I'm just now getting around to listening. I had forgot that ND had a huge run at the end of the last game. We really need to win these last two.









Podcast: Clemson recap, UVA’s surge, Notre Dame preview and other good stuff


FSU lost, but it’s not the end of the world.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

The Monday rankings are out. We drop in the human polls and rise with the computers. We dropped from 6th to 7th in both polls. As for KenPom, Florida State moved up a little bit since last week’s rankings, which had FSU at No. 21. The Seminoles now sit at No. 16, with a slightly improved offensive ranking (from No. 38 to No. 35) and slightly devalued defensive one (No. 16 to No. 18.) In the NCAA’s NET rankings, FSU moved up one spot, from No. 12 to No. 11.









Tracking FSU basketball in the AP, Coaches Polls, with KenPom, NET rankings


The Seminoles move down in both human polls but up in the computers.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

too larry said:


> . . . . . . . We dropped from 6th to 7th in both polls. . . . . . . .


I misspoke. We are 7th and 8th in the polls.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

More good work from Kevin. (I think he did hoops for dummies on Reddit before joining TN)









Florida State basketball opponent preview: Notre Dame


Film preview for the upcoming FSU vs. ND Basketball Game




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

Preview, game thread, etc, etc. Ken Pomeroy: FSU 60%. Vegas line: FSU -1.5, with an O/U of 147

I wasn't really worried until I saw we had never won at South Bend.









FSU basketball vs Notre Dame: Game thread


Will brooms be needed?




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

The Noles led twice in this one, for a total of 19 seconds. 16 seconds at 5-4, and the last 3 seconds at 73-71. My heart isn't as young as it used to be. These come from behind games will be the death of me yet.









No. 7 FSU basketball picks up first win at Notre Dame on buzzer beater


Trent Forrest and MJ Walker come through in the clutch.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

From a few days ago. A great Ham pod. Scroll down until you find it.









NABC Guardians of the Game Podcast


The NABC Guardians of the Game podcast features discussions with prominent current and former college basketball coaches, covering topics on and off the court.




podcasts.google.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

Day and a half old Pod.









Florida State basketball podcast: Notre Dame recap, Champs week, Boston College preview


One more regular season game




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

Kevin's film preview of BC.









FSU basketball opponent preview: Boston College & their denial defense


In depth film preview of Boston College’s denial defense.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2020)

Did I tell you I broke my arm at UF and my surgeon said he was changing my tomahawk chop to a gator chomp? SOB


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2020)

@too larry it was a nightmare! Gator shit everywhere, everyone wearing gator scrubs! Arrrgh

However $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

Do you live near Hogtown? The jorts alone would be rough. They did have Tom Petty, but that's about it.








mysunnyboy said:


> @too larry it was a nightmare! Gator shit everywhere, everyone wearing gator scrubs! Arrrgh
> 
> However $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2020)

too larry said:


> Do you live near Hogtown? The jorts alone would be rough. They did have Tom Petty, but that's about it.


No no not at all, I live about 3 hours south of gtown.
Was there taking the mrs to a specialist and tripped in a parking garage at UF
Morgan and Morgan


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> No no not at all, I live about 3 hours south of gtown.
> Was there taking the mrs to a specialist and tripped in a parking garage at UF
> Morgan and Morgan


I used to go down that way a couple of times a year when taking Daddy to the VA. The gates are thick as fleas.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

Today is the last home game for Trent Forrest. He is third in FSU history for steals and games played. Fifth in assists. Tenth in free throws made. Top-25 in rebounds. Three 25+ win seasons. One Elite Eight appearance. Multiple appearances on the academic honor roll. Skip Prosser Award for best scholar-athlete. The list goes on.. . . .









Reflecting on Trent Forrest’s legacy


The big heart from a small town




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 7, 2020)

you think fsu will be a 2 seed in the big bracket? if they win the acc, i would think they'd be a 1. 

thoughts?


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

BC's preview of the Noles.









Men’s Basketball Preview: Boston College @ Florida State


BC’s regular season finale is a must win game




www.bcinterruption.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> you think fsu will be a 2 seed in the big bracket? if they win the acc, i would think they'd be a 1.
> 
> thoughts?


I think we are a save 2 seed. No chance of getting to the 1 line, even if we win out. A lot of our early wins against ranked teams don't look as good now as they did then. The gates turned out to be not as good as advertised, and a couple of other team's seasons went south after we played them.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

Speaking of the gates. They have blown 12 points of a 15 point lead. A little over a minute left. It's hard to root for them, but it would help us if they pulled it out.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

too larry said:


> Speaking of the gates. They have blown 12 points of a 15 point lead. A little over a minute left. It's hard to root for them, but it would help us if they pulled it out.


I misspoke. It was an eighteen point lead. And they blew it.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

Coach Ham's pre-game comments, Gene's call of the game, etc. etc. (it's on now)





__





FLORIDA STATE






seminoles.leanplayer.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

Preview, game thread, etc etc. KenPom gives Florida State a 95% chance to win, with a predicted score of 79-61. Meanwhile, Vegas has the spread of the game set at 16.5, with an over/under of 142. The game is set to start at 4:30 p.m. eastern on ACC Network Extra, with additional viewing on Fox Sports regional channels and WatchESPN.










Florida State basketball vs Boston College: Game thread


Florida State is on the verge of at least a share of its first-ever ACC regular season title




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

Noles win big. UVA beats UL, so we are regular season ACC champs for the first time.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

On senior day in front of a sold out crowd, Florida State led from start to finish in dominating fashion to beat the Boston College Eagles 80-62. The win moves FSU to 26-5 on the season and gave the Seminoles an undefeated home record for the second time in four years.









No. 7 Florida State dunks all over Boston College, clinches No. 1 ACC seed


Next stop, Greensboro.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

VIDEO: Florida State basketball wins regular season ACC Championship, cuts down nets


Second ACC title, first regular season one




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

Pod.









Florida State Basketball Podcast: ACC Championship Edition


FSU basketball: ACC regular season champs




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

Noles News: A banner weekend for Florida State University


The first spring practice was full of focus and energy




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

More congratulatory tweets and really sweet video from past Nole hoopsters.









UPDATED: Social media reactions to Florida State basketball’s first regular season ACC title


Well-deserved praise for Ham & Co.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

The Monday polls are in. FSU saw a rise to No. 4 in both the AP Poll and Coaches after beating Boston College and Notre Dame in the last week, while Seton Hall, Kentucky, Baylor and San Diego State all dropped a game. In KenPom, Florida State moved up one spot to No. 15, while the NCAA’s NET rankings saw the Seminoles move up to No. 10.









Florida State basketball in the AP, Coaches Poll, KenPom, NET rankings


The ACC regular season champs are No. 4 in the country.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

We got a little love on the All ACC teams. Pat is 6th man, and Trent made the All D team.









Florida State basketball players named to All-ACC honors


Patrick Williams gets a nod for coming off the bench, and Trent Forrest gets recognized for his defensive prowess




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

Lots of Noles fans were sure Ham would get robbed of the ACC COY, but that turned out not to be the case.









Florida State head coach Leonard Hamilton named ACC Coach of the Year


No brainer.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

Pitt won the 1st game of the ACCT. NC is ahead at half in the 2nd game. Can't wait til Thursday.









ACC Tournament Game Thread, Bracket, Schedule: FSU No. 1 seed


ACC Tournament play is underway!




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2020)

Damn this traffic jam. For the first time ever, the Noles are a lock for a 2 seed, which means starting in Tampa. Lots of fans have their tickets, flights, hotels, etc,etc. Now this.









Coronavirus forces NCAA to hold tournament without fans, FSU to move classes online


FSU education affected by Covid-19, with a chance of athletics being affected as well.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2020)

Clemson Miami game was ugly. Clemson won, so they face the Noles Thursday morning at 11:30 ct. So far, fans allowed.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

All the news is bad.









ACC Tournament cancelled amongst Coronavirus concerns


No more hoops.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

I've never seen anyone as unhappy as these guys holding a trophy.









UPDATED w/ VIDEO: Florida State basketball declared ACC Champions


ACC Tournament cancellation leads to de facto champs.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

It's all over now.









UPDATE: NCAA cancels March Madness due to Coronavirus


All other tournaments done, as well.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

Noles News: All sports are officially canceled


What now for Florida State athletics?




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

Podcast - Recapping the wild and weird FSU basketball season


Instead of preparing for the ACC semifinals like would be happening in normal year, we instead sit down to talk about the season that was. (APPLE // SPOTIFY) Was this FSU’s best team in most of our...




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

Ha ha, ho ho, he he.









Florida Senate declares Florida State as 2020 national champions


Yea or nay?




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2020)

For that mythical time after the lockdown when nets make noise again. . . . . . . 

This Calhoun kid seems to have his head in the right place. And his shot is there. We will see if he can pick up the junk yard D enough to get PT next season.









In-depth interview with 2020 FSU basketball commit


’Noles got a steal.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2020)

Hope DV does well in the League.









FSU star declares for NBA Draft


What could have been in March...




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2020)

I had hoped Pat would stay for a 2nd year. But that is what you get with these top shelf guys. It was a pleasure.









FSU freshman declares for NBA Draft


The ACC’s Sixth Man of the Year is headed to the league.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 7, 2020)

__





Former Florida State center Michael Ojo dies at 27






247sports.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2020)

Oh my god. Ojo was one of the good guys.


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2020)

Former Florida State center Michael Ojo passes away


Michael Ojo, 27, collapsed at practice and could not be revived.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)

The wife just came in and ask if I wanted to watch FSU football. (I'm watching F1 Quali) I haven't been paying attention, but it on now if any Nole fans are like me.


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2020)

Mike Norvell tests positive for COVID-19, won’t coach vs. Miami


FSU head coach must isolate himself for the next 10 days




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2020)

Now for some good news.









Florida State commits see bump in rankings


Well deserved.




www.tomahawknation.com













November start date for 2020-21 college basketball season, ACC to play non-conference games


FSU awaits decisions from ACC on scheduling




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2020)

UPDATE: Bobby Bowden back home after battle with coronavirus


The legendary Florida State Seminoles coach has battled a variety of health issues this year




www.tomahawknation.com





That should read BB hospitalized again after he tests positive. . . . .


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2020)

Florida State University President John Thrasher, Wife Test Positive for COVID-19


FSU’s First Family Battling Coronavirus




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2020)

Folks say you should hurry up and get the bad stuff out of the way. Not the case today.









Florida State vs. Clemson postponed


No make-up time has been announced




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2020)

I've been trying hard not to get too up for hoops season, thinking there is a good chance it's not going to happen. But we are getting closer everyday, so I was able to sneak in the back door at TN and find out what is going on.









2020 NBA Draft: Patrick Williams is heading to the Chicago Bulls


Williams ties Dave Cowens as Florida State’s highest NBA draft pick.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2020)

San Antonio Spurs take Florida State’s Devin Vassell in 2020 NBA Draft


This is the first time two Florida State players were lottery picks in the same draft.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2020)

Sources: Florida State’s Trent Forrest signs with Utah Jazz


The winningest player in FSU history gets a two-way deal.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm in Ohio but I've been liking FSU since I was a teenager...


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm in Ohio but I've been liking FSU since I was a teenager...


Yea I've been a fan a long time too. So long they have come from the bottom to the top and gone back to the bottom. In football anyway. Hoops is all I really get into these days.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 22, 2020)

injinji said:


> Yea I've been a fan a long time too. So long they have come from the bottom to the top and gone back to the bottom. In football anyway. Hoops is all I really get into these days.


It won't be long before the football team is back where it once was... This is Florida State we're talking about here, you know what I'm saying???


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

FSU hoops preview: Meet the defending ACC champs


The ‘Noles enter the season ranked No. 21




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

I figured this was coming, as GW didn't play their Duke game due to Covid, but last night's game was a scrub.









Florida State basketball: Women’s opener cancelled, men’s postponed


A rocky start to the basketball season




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

Kevin did a good job on this video aimed at football fans.









Video: What makes Florida State basketball one of the ACC’s best?


Are you an FSU football fan that wants to learn how to watch basketball good? We’ve got your back.




www.tomahawknation.com










The Nole hoops YT channel.









X's and nOles


Staff Writer for Tomahawk Nation. Interested in all things Florida State and all things strategy. I love diving into film and I love teaching. Hopefully, I c...




www.youtube.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

Florida State Basketball Discussion Thread #2: News, Recruiting, NBA & Draft, and Nuggets


Florida State Basketball Discussion Thread #2: News, Recruiting, NBA & Draft, and Nuggets




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

The pointy ended ball guys are playing today. Or at least so far as we know.









FSU vs. Virginia: Vegas line, spread, over under, odds


FSU opens as a double-digit underdog




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> The pointy ended ball guys are playing today. Or at least so far as we know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mind.









Florida State AD David Coburn: ‘Noles had just 44 scholarship players available today


"We made every effort to play, but we could not do so in a way that was safe for the players."




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 28, 2020)

I know I'm not gonna get for my Broncos tomorrow, lol.

We don't bet against them, so I'm gonna bet on the Raiders Falcons game instead.


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I know I'm not gonna get for my Broncos tomorrow, lol.
> 
> We don't bet against them, so I'm gonna bet on the Raiders Falcons game instead.


My sister is a huge Denver fan. She hasn't been bragging as much as usual, so I assume they are having a rough year.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 29, 2020)

injinji said:


> My sister is a huge Denver fan. She hasn't been bragging as much as usual, so I assume they are having a rough year.


Yep, once again, lol.


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Yep, once again, lol.


Yikes. Al four QB's out for the game. We recorded it, but only watched a little of it. The kid did good for what he was dealt, and he can always say that he was a starting qb in the nfl.


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2020)

More craziness.









Florida State vs. Duke will not be played this weekend


Duke will instead face off against the Miami Hurricanes




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I know I'm not gonna get for my Broncos tomorrow, lol.
> 
> We don't bet against them, so I'm gonna bet on the Raiders Falcons game instead.



Hope ya took Atlanta. I had Seattle tonight at minus 6.. Got a push.. Should have covered easy.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 30, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Hope ya took Atlanta. I had Seattle tonight at minus 6.. Got a push.. Should have covered easy.


I did. I used a $10 free bet and won $15. Then I picked 2 of the first touchdown scored guesses and have another free $10 bet for next weekend. And I'm actually from Seattle.


----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2020)

FSU - North Florida basketball: Preview, betting line, how-to-watch


Basketball season is finally here




www.tomahawknation.com





I will be watching on the radio from the river house. I'll watch the recording in the morning.


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)

I got out of here too soon to post the game thread last night. So. . . 









No. 22 FSU basketball vs. North Florida: Game thread


‘Noles looking to build off best regular season in school history.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)

There was a certain amount of rust for sure, but this was their 1st game while NF had 3 games under their belts.









No. 22 FSU basketball opens season with win over North Florida


Ospreys struggle with Seminoles’ defensive length, depth.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)

Ham's post game comments.









Leonard Hamilton talks season-opening win over North Florida


Late game surge, suffocating defense leads to blowout.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)

Box score.









Inside the box score: FSU 86 - North Florida 58


FSU basketball finally gets to play




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)

The GW game is back on. It will now be played Monday, Dec. 21 at 8pmEST at home in the Tuck.









Florida State basketball reschedules Gardner-Webb


Noles reschedule home game with Runnin’ Bulldogs




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2020)

3 takeaways from the week in Florida State hoops


Taking a look at Hamilton’s lineups and Koprivica’s solid first start




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2020)

injinji said:


> 3 takeaways from the week in Florida State hoops
> 
> 
> Taking a look at Hamilton’s lineups and Koprivica’s solid first start
> ...


This is a very good point.

Projected as a clear-cut number one seed in 2019-20, FSU basketball already had a “worst-case scenario” play out with pandemic cancellations. A season-opening date with Gardner-Webb, or any regular season game, getting cancelled or moved around pales in comparison to what they went through last March.

Perhaps, that has freed Florida State up to attack this season with an upbeat, positive attitude. No matter how the schedule plays out (as long as they meet the required minimum of 13 games), there is no doubt that they could be poised for another run at a high seed in the tournament again this year.


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

I think this was posted on Monday night. Sorry for the delay. Now in the top AP 20. New podcast included.









FSU hoops moves up two spots in AP Poll


The Seminoles beat UNF big to start the season 1-0




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

The game tips at 7:15 Eastern and will be broadcast on ESPN. FSU is a 3.5 point favorite. Last year these guys cleaned our clock. Revenge is in order.









FSU vs Indiana basketball: preview, betting line, how-to-watch


Rematch time for Florida State hoops




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

Not a big fan of the Garnet colored glasses these guys look at the world with, but this is a pretty good writeup about Newbloods vs Bluebloods.





__





Basketball NewBloods Host Indiana Wednesday At 7:15


Florida State Game Notes / Indiana Game Notes / Florida State Statistics / 2020-21 Florida State Schedule / Leonard Hamilton's Quest For The Respect He Deserves In The College Basketball World TALLAHASSEE. Fla. (seminoles.com) – You see it emblazoned on their facemasks. You hear it when they...




seminoles.com





Also you can listen to the radio broadcast here. http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

Free basketball.

Barnes came up big down the stretch in OT. Hitting a surprise 3, then a runner off the glass with 1.8 seconds left. Looked like a bigger faster Trent there for a moment.









Florida State outlasts Indiana in OT, Barnes hits game winner


Florida State hoops doing what it does best—winning close games.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

Noles win last 10 overtime games.


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)

Sorry for the zoom like sound quality.


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)

If you prefer to read the same thing. 









Hamilton, Barnes discuss Florida State’s 69-67 OT win vs Indiana


Post-game quotes following Noles’ 69-67 OT win vs Hoosiers




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)

Miller was getting roasted in the game thread for wearing his mask around his chin for the whole game. Looks like he kept it the same in the post game presser.


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

I know it's only been one real team and one cupcake, but Scottie's assists/steals numbers are off the chain. MJ is having to play too many minutes, and Osborne is not shooting as much as last season.









Inside the box score: FSU 69, Indiana 67


Florida State basketball picks up a nice win




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

We play the Florida Gator's tomorrow morning. They are good this year, but they've been pretty good the past few years when we've beat them regularly, so we shall see.


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

This YT channel is pointy ended ball centric, but they are doing more hoops these days. A pretty good preview of the Florida game.


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

injinji said:


> This YT channel is pointy ended ball centric, but they are doing more hoops these days. A pretty good preview of the Florida game.


^^^^^^^ These guys are the TN guys. (Kevin I think. Kind of new, but very knowledgeable)









Watch: FSU vs Florida Basketball Preview


Can the ‘Noles make it 7 in a row?




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

Not a big fan of Warchant and their pay firewall. But this is another preview of the Gates.


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

Damn these early morning tips. Game is already on, but. . . .









No. 20 FSU basketball vs. UF: Game thread


Seminoles looking for seventh straight W over the Gators.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

Noles win by 12 after a shaky start. But a Florida kid collapsed on the court and had to be rushed to hospital. He's in critical but stable condition. It happened early, so took most of the fun out of the game. Hope he is going to be alright.









No. 20 Florida State basketball catches fire for seventh straight win over Florida


Scottie Barnes, MJ Walker lead ‘Noles to a dominant win.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

Hamilton discusses Florida State’s 83-71 win over Florida


Post-game quotes following Seminoles’ 83-71 win vs. Gators




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

This looks really bad. Still haven't heard any new updates.


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)

Dehydrated basketball. Just add water.


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)

Pod-o-matic.









Podcast: Recapping the UF win; Georgia Tech preview


FSU basketball has a quick turnaround to face the Yellow Jackets




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)

Noles up to 15th in the AP.









Florida State basketball keeps moving up in AP poll


FSU is 3-0 to start the season




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)

Ham talks about tomorrow's ACC opener against the Yellow Jackets.


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2020)

Q&A with the Yellow Jacket equivalent of TN









Q&A on Georgia Tech with From the Rumble Seat


Joined by Reed Bakich to talk about the Jackets




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2020)

Game thread, etc, etc. 7:30 Central on ACCN. Noles 7.5 point favorites.









FSU basketball vs. Georgia Tech: Preview, how-to-watch, Vegas line


No. 15 Florida State opens up ACC play




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)

Florida State returns to action tonight at home against N.C. State after two weeks without a game. The Noles became the seventh ACC team to pause their season for an extended stretch because of the COVID-19 pandemic. Read more here on how other teams in the ACC have performed in their first game back after a break. 









Florida State vs N.C. State: Hoops Game Thread


Seminoles return to the court to take on the Wolfpack after 2-week absence




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)

Noles shoot 70% and score 105. Maybe we should have two weeks off between every game.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 13, 2021)

What happened to Larry? @too larry


----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> What happened to Larry? @too larry


Something about he's not working anymore due to the pandemic, and didn't want his work IP address to come home with him.


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> What happened to Larry? @too larry


Hey, thanks for checking on me. I'm still alive and well. The toe sock enthusiast got it just right. I'm in the get together business, and with no get togethers, I haven't worked events since March. I've found I RIU a lot more when I'm on the clock.


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2021)

Since the 2 week covid imposed break, the Noles have been on fire. Another great shooting night tonight. An easy win with Polite having to sit out the game with a sore shoulder. And Scottie coming of the bench after missing last game.

In their second game in three days, Florida State held off the Louisville Cardinals 78-65 in another impressive performance. FSU quickly opened a huge lead and were ahead 35-13 at one point in the first half. Junior Raiquan Gray contributed 17 points and 8 boards, while Malik Osborne had 12 points off the bench. 









Hoops post-game: Hamilton, Gray, Osborne discuss Florida State’s win over Louisville


Hear post-game comments after the Seminole’s third straight win




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2021)

Kevin doing good work here.














Watch: Breaking down Florida State basketball’s offensive resurgence


What has caused the scoreboard change in Tallahassee?




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 31, 2021)

Lost to a 7 guy rotation? Holy shit..... Biggest loss inside the top 25 all year? 1 guy in double figures? UNC scores 90?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Lost to a 7 guy rotation? Holy shit..... Biggest loss inside the top 25 all year? 1 guy in double figures? UNC scores 90?


I 
Just 
Can’t


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I
> Just
> Can’t


10 seed by march?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> 10 seed by march?


I’ve got frail nerves. They’re killing me


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Lost to a 7 guy rotation? Holy shit..... Biggest loss inside the top 25 all year? 1 guy in double figures? UNC scores 90?


Worst offensive outing of the year. Small quick guards give the Noles fits. But let's not pretend the Yellow Jackets are a bunch of scrubs. They have played really good teams close.

I look for them to be more focused on Tuesday night.


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got frail nerves. They’re killing me


I moped around the house in a funk all last night. I hate it when they stink it up.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> I moped around the house in a funk all last night. I hate it when they stink it up.


Especially if you live with a Gator.


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Especially if you live with a Gator.


Sister and BIL are close enough. One is a gator, the other a bronco. Both orange and blue, so . . . . . . .


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)

More bad news.









Florida State basketball program back on pause, next three games postponed


‘Noles will enter second Covid pause of the season.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 5, 2021)

WTF is going on?!?!?!?! ACC bounced from the tournament?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2021)

OMG 3 point game?!!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2021)

What a game tied!!!!!5:27 left!!!!!


----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)

Noles win an ugly game in overtime.

11 straight overtime wins, to tie the national record.


----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)

It ended up taking five extra minutes, but ultimately the Seminoles of Florida State were triumphant in their return to the court following a two-week layoff. Wake Forest overcame a 13-point second half deficit to take a late lead, but Scottie Barnes’ buzzer-beating layup sent it into OT and FSU pulled away from there for the 92-85 victory. The win brings the 17th ranked Seminoles to 11-3 on the season, 7-2 in ACC play. 









No. 17 Florida State outlasts Wake Forest, earning an overtime win over the visitors from Tobacco Road


FSU continues its OT dominance.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)

An off night for Scottie, but he came up big at the end of each half, and hit his free throws in OT.


----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)

Made shots.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 14, 2021)

Berger wins Pebble Beach! Kepka the week before! Both Seminoles? WTF........


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2021)

No. 16 Florida State basketball (12-3, 8-2 ACC) embarrassed no. 7 Virginia in a 81-60 victory tonight. The ‘Noles dominated the game in every phase for 40 minutes of basketball. The Seminoles came out hot and never slowed down in the primetime matchup. FSU has now won 24 straight home games against ACC competition. 









No. 16 Florida State embarrasses No. 7 Virginia in Tallahassee


‘Noles dominate all phases to topple Tony Bennett’s Cavaliers.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2021)

Made shots.


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2021)

Kevin doing film study again.


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2021)

More of the game in this one.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

After Amanda played such a big role in getting Balsa back on the floor, I thought this would be a timely look at this old clip.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

Speaking of Balsa, he was on Packer and Durham this week.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4829837


When the guys don't buy in on D, small quick guards give us a fit. We couldn't keep up with Alvarado.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

I did not see this last night. Saturday's home game against VT is now an away game at Pitt.









Florida State basketball vs. VT postponed, ‘Noles to play at Pitt on Saturday


Three ACC programs on pause due to Covid-19.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

Coach Ham on the schedule change, Pitt preview, etc.


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2021)

Pod









Podcast: FSU destroys Virginia, Pitt preview


FSU basketball plays it’s best game vs Virginia




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2021)

We beat Pitt and UVA lost to Duke. So Noles sit atop the ACC standings.









Florida State holds off Pittsburgh 79-72


FSU improves to 13-3 overall and 9-2 in the ACC




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2021)

FSU @ Miami tonight at 7:30 Central time on the ACCN

FMFFM


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2021)

It was a close game the first few minutes. Didn't stay that way long though.









No. 11 Florida State manhandles Miami for their 7th straight win over the Hurricanes


That escalated quickly.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2021)

Podcast









Podcast: Mailbag, UNC preview, Miami recap


It’s time to start talking post season basketball




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2021)

Noles led by 12 at the half, but threw it away in the 2nd half. Too many turnovers, too few rebounds. But all we need to do is win these last two and we are the regular season champs.









No. 11 FSU basketball falls to UNC behind porous second-half effort


#Noles turn ball over 12 times, miss six of 11 FT’s, and shoot 32.4% in the second half.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 1, 2021)

Great news. Coach Ham's contract has been extended through 24-25.









FSU extends head coach Leonard Hamilton’s contract


Winningest coach in FSU history now locked down through the 2024-25 season




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2021)

The Green Vipers started and ended the game. Noles win going away.









No. 11 FSU basketball celebrates Senior Day with blowout of Boston College


MJ Walker leads the way with monster night from behind the arc,




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2021)

There is a poster on TN that calls the Green Vipers the Classless Caucasians due to them all being white 5th year seniors. It was good to see them get the start and then some more burn late in the game.


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2021)

Coach Ham. . . .


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2021)

They played this at the game the other night, but it wasn't on the TV broadcast. Just got posted to YT.


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2021)

Early game today. We take care of business in South Bend and we are back to back regular season champs.









FSU basketball at Notre Dame: Preview, how-to-watch, Vegas line, game thread


FSU’s final regular season game is here.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2021)

Noles really really stunk it up 1st half. Did better after the break but still lost. Now we have to hope UVA loses too.









No. 11 Florida State starts slowly, falls on the road to a struggling Notre Dame team


The road shooting woes continue for the Seminoles.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> Noles really really stunk it up 1st half. Did better after the break but still lost. Now we have to hope UVA loses too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG......................


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> OMG......................


It was bad.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> It was bad.


Sorry. Ill check the box scores.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Sorry. Ill check the box scores.


The 1st half was worse than the 2nd have at UNC. Here are the made shots.


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2021)

Coach Ham talks ACCT


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2021)

Damn this traffic jam. Noles get a pass on to semifinal round. Duke tested positive, so no game tonight. (so I'm heading to the camp)









BREAKING: Florida State-Duke ACC Tournament quarterfinal cancelled


FSU advances to ACC semifinals and will face winner of North Carolina-Virginia Tech quarterfinal.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

Another crazy day in the ACCT. UNA tested positive, so they can't play. GT will go on to the Championship game. But we still have to play the Heels.









FSU basketball at North Carolina: Preview, how-to-watch, Vegas line


Rubber match in Greensboro




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

Game thread. Go Noles!









No. 15 Florida State basketball vs. North Carolina: Game thread


Winner plays Georgia Tech in ACCT Final.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

Noles win a squeaker.

No. 15 Florida State basketball narrowly beat North Carolina by a score of 69-66 in the ACC Tournament semifinals tonight. The ‘Noles held an 11-point lead, but the Tar Heels came out of the locker room on fire. FSU was able to weather the storm and limit the damage to keep themselves right in it and the defense stepped up late. The Seminoles held UNC to two points over the last 3:14 of the game and made enough plays on the offensive end to advance to the ACC Tournament title game. 









FSU basketball squeaks past North Carolina to advance to ACC Tournament Final


‘Noles hold UNC to two points over last 3:14 to move on.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

We needed every one of Osborne's points. This was big to keep the lead in double digits going into the half.


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

Scottie post game presser.


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

Haven't seen a whole game posted this quick. Must be the blue.


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

Big game for Balsa.


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 13, 2021)

Pod from last night.









Podcast: ACC Tournament bonanza


Next




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 13, 2021)

FSU vs Georgia Tech: Preview, how-to-watch, Vegas line


Another title match for FSU basketball




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 13, 2021)

Game thread. Go Noles.









No. 15 Florida State basketball vs. Georgia Tech: Game thread


‘Noles looking for second tournament title in school history.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 13, 2021)

Noles lose a sloppy ass game.

Florida State basketball fell to Georgia Tech by a score of 80-75 in the ACC Tournament Championship game tonight. The Seminoles were sloppy with the ball all night. FSU turned it over 25 times and Tech had 25 more points off turnovers than the ‘Noles. The Seminoles shot 56% from the floor, but couldn’t overcome the turnovers as the Yellow Jackets took home the trophy









Florida State basketball falls to Georgia Tech in ACC title game behind sloppy offensive performance


‘Noles turn the ball over a season-high 25 times.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2021)

Noles are the top 4 seed and ended up in the east. (13th overall) About as good of a draw as we could have hoped for. Looks like we play UNC Greensboro on Saturday. 









NCAA Tournament: Florida State selected as a No. 4 seed


Breaking down the Seminoles’ projections in the NCAA Tournament ahead of Selection Sunday




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2021)

The latest pod.









Podcast: UNC Greensboro preview


It’s NCAA Tournament time




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 18, 2021)

Since the ACC splits the money earned in the big dance across all the ACC teams, Nole fans have to root for tobacco road teams in our own economic interest. 









How the economics of the 2021 NCAA Tournament affect FSU


Cash money when your conference does well




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> Since the ACC splits the money earned in the big dance across all the ACC teams, Nole fans have to root for tobacco road teams in our own economic interest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you fill out a bracket?


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Did you fill out a bracket?


No. I used to, but I don't really care about any of the games except how they effect the Noles. Other than the Orange, the ACC really stunk it up yesterday. It's contrary to my natural inclination to root for any of them anyway, but man did they cost us some money.


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

Game thread. Go Noles

*Watch*
TruTV @12:45 Eastern
*Stream*
ESPN, YoutubeTV, March Madness Live app, Sling, FuboTV
*Listen*
‘Nole Radio Network
*Vegas line, Spread*
Currently, according to Vegas Insider, the Seminoles are a 6 point favorite in the matchup, with the over under currently set at 145.










Florida State vs UNC Greensboro: Preview, how to watch opening round and March Madness Game Thread


Can the Seminoles bounce back after losing the ACC Championship?




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

Noles win a close one on the backs of Turk and Balsa.









Survive and advance: FSU basketball escapes UNC Greensboro in first round


RaiQuan Gray and Balsa Koprivica combine for 30 points.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

Past game presser for Turk.


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

Ham.


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

Preview (and most likely the game thread) for tomorrow night's game. CU are good. This is going to be a tough one.









Video: Breaking down FSU vs. Colorado in the NCAA Tournament


Can Colorado maintain their hot streak?




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2021)

4 point Nole lead at the half. We out scored the Buff's by 14 in the 2nd half. Green Vipers got a little burn.









Sweet, sweet victory: FSU basketball advances to third straight Sweet 16 with win over Colorado


Anthony Polite scores career-high 22 points.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2021)

Time for some MJ love. (any game from here on could be his last) With all the games missed due to covid (at least 10 games) he has no chance of catching Trent's 104 wins, but he is the only Nole to got to three sweet 16's. And last year's team that didn't have a chance in the tourney was better than this year's team.









Walker adds to winning pedigree at Florida State


FSU set to battle with No. 1 seed Michigan on Sunday with a trip to the Elite 8 on the line




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2021)

New pod.









Podcast: Michigan Wolverines NCAA Tournament preview


The ‘Noles are in the Sweet 16, again




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2021)

Ham's off day presser.


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2021)

Ant on P&D.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

Ira crosses over and talks the the enemy.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

Kevin's preview.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

More Ham love.


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2021)

Flashbacks. These two are good ones.


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2021)

This one not as good. But we are due.


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2021)

Game thread. Go Noles.









Gameday Central: FSU vs. Michigan


The Seminoles and Wolverines battle for a trip to the Elite 8




www.tomahawknation.com





*HOW TO WATCH*
*When*
Sunday, March 28, 5:00 pm
*Watch*
CBS
*Stream*
ESPN, YoutubeTV, March Madness Live app, Sling, FuboTV
*Listen*
‘Nole Radio Network


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2021)

There for a few minutes in the 2nd half I thought the Noles had a chance. But they had no chance. Too many turnovers and fouls and not enough made shots.









Michigan ends FSU basketball’s season in dominant fashion in Sweet 16


Wolverines’ light up Seminoles’ defense in second half.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2021)

btw, the ACC's worst outcome since Back Sunday back in 1979.


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2021)

March Madness Post-Game: Hamilton, Walker discuss Florida State’s Sweet 16 loss to Michigan


FSU falls to Wolverines in NCAA Tournament




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2021)

I figured this was coming down the pike. Good luck Turk.









Florida State forward declares for NBA Draft


FSU loses one of their stars from 2020-21 Sweet 16 squad.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2021)

Ham & Co have very few misses anymore. But you have to say Jack was one of them. The best pure shooter on the roster, but he never could get the hang of the Junkyard D. I wish him well where ever he lands. I'm sure he will go to a smaller school where he will get lots of PT.









Florida State senior guard Nathanael Jack enters name in transfer portal


FSU basketball loses three-point sharpshooter from 2021-22 roster




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2021)

Ham went under the knife. Wish him a speedy recovery.









Florida State head coach Leonard Hamilton undergoes surgery


FSU head coach on the path to recovery for Achilles injury




www.tomahawknation.com





Florida State Head Coach Leonard Hamilton underwent successful surgery on Wednesday to repair a ruptured Achilles’ tendon in his left leg. Drs. Aaron Guyer and Jason Oberste performed the outpatient surgery at the Tallahassee Orthopedic Clinic.
Hamilton will begin strengthening the Achilles’ and his rehabilitation exercises as soon as he is able. His physicians expect a complete recovery and do not anticipate any disruption to his postseason activities.
Hamilton suffered the injury on March 14 in Greensboro, N.C., a day after coaching the No. 14 Seminoles in the championship game of the ACC Tournament. He then took his team to the NCAA Tournament where Florida State advanced to the Sweet 16 for the third consecutive tournament with wins over UNC Greensboro and Colorado. If not for the NCAA Tournament being cancelled in 2020, this would have been the Seminoles’ school-record fifth consecutive NCAA Tournament appearance.


----------



## garybo (Apr 4, 2021)

Great news, speedy recovery to Leonard.


----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2021)

Noles finish the season at number 14 and 10 in the AP and coaches' poll. So the last three years the final coaches poll had us at 10, 4 and 10. Not too bad.









Florida State basketball finishes 2020-21 season ranked in top ten


FSU ranked in top ten of final 2020-21 edition of the Coaches Poll




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## garybo (Apr 8, 2021)

How about the Noles football season, anyone dare make a prediction?


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2021)

garybo said:


> How about the Noles football season, anyone dare make a prediction?


After the 3rd Natty and having to root for guys I wouldn't want to spend time with, I gave up on football. I'm sure they will get recruits, but they will suck once again.


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)

Trent made his playoff debut with the Jazz. Garbage time, but still. It's good to see a homie do good.









Trent Forrest makes NBA playoff debut on his birthday


PANAMA CITY, Fla. (WMBB) – Chipley High School and Florida State alum Trent Forrest made his NBA playoff debut with the Utah Jazz Saturday night in Los Angeles on his 23rd birthday. The guard…




www.mypanhandle.com




.


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2021)

They didn't say it was Covid, but Saint Bobby is a short timer. Sending good thoughts to Anne and the family.









Noles News: College football world reacts to Bobby Bowden update


Prayers up to a Florida State legend




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2021)

Scottie is going to get paid. 









Florida State’s Scottie Barnes selected No. 4 overall in NBA Draft


FSU freshman heading north.




www.tomahawknation.com





Florida State Seminoles basketball star Scottie Barnes will be heading north of the border to start his NBA career after the Toronto Raptors selected him No. 4 overall in the 2021 NBA Draft Thursday night.

And Ham is on a roll.

Barnes is the third lottery selection from Florida State in the last two years after Patrick Williams and Devin Vassell were taken No. 4 and No. 11 in last year’s draft by the Chicago Bulls and San Antonio Spurs, respectively. Barnes becomes the seventh first round pick for the Noles in the last 10 years.


----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2021)

Bobby got his start as King of the Road. Good to see he's going out the same way.









Funeral services announced for Bobby Bowden


Fans will have two chances to say goodbye to the legend




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2021)

But, but, but. . . . Tobacco Road always undervalues the Noles. What is going on?









FSU Basketball: Preseason ACC rankings


FSU lands at No.2 in preseason polls




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2021)

I hadn't looked ahead, so was pleasantly surprised the season was so close.

Florida State basketball is set to begin the 2021-22 season on November 10th against Penn. After finishing last season ranked 14th in the AP Poll, the Seminoles will start this season ranked #20. 









Florida State basketball: Seminoles ranked in initial AP poll


Noles open season November 10th vs. Penn.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2021)

Moonshadow is on YouTube.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPIdIuYfDmzD2xPaS--qTCQ


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2021)

We picked up a point guard this week.









Florida State lands under-the-radar prospect


#BigGuardU.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2021)

First exhibit game in a couple days.









Men's Basketball


Welcome to FSU Seminoles Men’s Basketball. Get the latest schedule, news, stats and scores for the Seminoles basketball team here.




seminoles.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2021)

Florida State basketball: Season preview


Breaking down some storylines surrounding the Seminoles.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2021)

Tonight is the first exhibition game.









FSU basketball pre-season game thread: Thursday, 7:00 PM vs. Mississippi College


First look at a lot of new faces in the Tucker Center.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2021)

The game went about as expected. Some things we will need to work on, but it sure was good to have the guys on the floor against someone other than teammates.









Quick hitter: FSU basketball blows out Mississippi College


The ‘Noles dominate in first live action.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2021)

Observations from Florida State’s preseason win over Mississippi College


One (practice) game sample size!




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2021)

Not exactly an addition to Big Guard U, but we picked up a commitment.









Florida State lands 4-star Memphis prospect


FSU lands blue-chip guard.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2021)

Tonight is the last preseason game. I'm assuming TN will have coverage like they did for the last one, but nothing posted about it so far.

TALLAHASSEE, Fla. (seminoles.com) – The Florida State Men’s Basketball Team. . . . . . . plays host to Florida College on Friday November 5 at 6:00 p.m. in the 21st Annual Aubry Boyd game. Admission and parking for the event are free.

Boyd, a four-year letter winner for the Seminoles from 1988-91, was injured in 1995. In the accident, Boyd broke the fourth vertebrate in his neck, leaving him a paraplegic.





__





Basketball: Aubry Boyd Game Friday At 6:00 P.M.


TALLAHASSEE, Fla. (seminoles.com) – The Florida State Men’s Basketball Team, which is picked to finish second in the ACC race this season, plays host to Florida College on Friday November 5 at 6:00 p.m. in the 21st Annual Aubry Boyd game. Admission and parking for the event are free. Boyd, a...




seminoles.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

They guys won going away. I'm really liking Moonshadow's YT channel. Here is a look at their pregame routine.


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

Ham speaks.


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

It's game day. I switched camp nights so I could watch this one, so you know how important it is. lol

Florida State Seminoles basketball is set to make its official season debut Wednesday night, taking on the University of Pennsylvania Quakers at 9 p.m. (Eastern Time) in Tallahassee.

https://www.tomahawknation.com/florida-state-seminoles-basketball-fsu-noles/2021/11/9/22771615/quakers-upenn-pennslyvania-penn-preview-how-to-watch-stream-leonard-hamilton-tallahassee


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

This was posted yesterday. The pod is back.









Florida State basketball schedule preview, recruiting update, NBA Noles recap


Florida State basketball season has finally arrived




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

I think a 19.5 point spread is crazy. Too many freshmen playing serious minutes.

Anyway. . . . . . Coach's comments now, then Gene's call. http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

injinji said:


> I think a 19.5 point spread is crazy. Too many freshmen playing serious minutes. . . . . .


For the first 6-8 minutes the game was close. Not so much after that.









No. 20 FSU basketball opens season with dominant win over Penn


Malik Osborne’s fourth career double-double powers Seminoles to blowout victory.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

Dehydrated basketball. Just add water.


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

Ham's post game presser.


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

Post game player's presser.


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

Back by popular demand. Inside the box score.

We had the most turnovers forced in a long time.









Inside the box score: FSU 105, Penn 70


Florida State basketball dominates the season opener




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm an hour late starting the game. Gates looking good in the early going.









FSU basketball vs UF: Live Game Thread


Follow along as FSU goes for 8 straight over UF




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2021)

Noles had a 2 point lead at the half. It was a shit show in the 2nd half. The newcomers were playing like newcomers, and the vets were not really stepping up.









No. 20 FSU basketball’s offense falters in loss to Florida


First loss to the Gators in eight years.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2021)

Ham's post game presser.


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2021)

Up next on the docket is the Tulane Green Wave, who sit at 1-1 on the season after faltering to the Southern Jaguars 73-70 in a game in which the Green Wave were favored by 12.5 points. Tulan’s season opener, where it was favored by 15, saw it squeak out a win vs. Southeastern 70-67. 

ACC Network at 1900 central time
Florida State is a 18.5 point favorite over Tulane.









FSU vs. Tulane: Preview, how to watch


The Seminoles look to bounce back after first loss of the season




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2021)

I guess my camping nights are going to be up in the air until April.


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)

I didn't watch until today. Noles won, but it was not a good game for them.









FSU basketball squeaks past Tulane for 59-54 win


Take them any way you can get them.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2021)

Due to family get together and F1 recording, I didn't get to watch the game until this morning. Noles started slow, but by halfway of the first half had the game firmly in hand.









FSU offense comes alive in win vs. Loyola Marymount


You get a three pointer! You get a three pointer!




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2021)

We have to lace them up and do it again tonight. Tip at 1930 central time on CBSSN.









FSU vs. Missouri: Live game thread, how to watch


Seminoles vs. Tigers for the Jacksonville Classic championship




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)

This was the Noles best outing to date. The youngsters are starting to learn the system.









Florida State destroys Missouri to win Jacksonville Classic


Kings of the Bold City!




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)

I didn't realize tonight's game was also part of the Jacksonville Classic. Not really a championship game, but in a way, it is. Game tips at 1800 central time on ACCN.









FSU vs. Boston: Live game thread, how to watch, updates


The REAL Jacksonville Classic Champion will be decided




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)

This game was not supposed to be close. A couple of players out, and a lot of 1st half fouls kept Boston in the game early. Then they just hung around. We scored 2 more points in the 1st half, they scored 2 more in the 2nd to tie it. We won by 1 in OT.









FSU narrowly escapes upset with overtime win over Boston University


Matthew Cleveland’s last second put-back layup leads to win.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2021)

A day in the life.


----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2021)

Today is Florida/Florida State football game. The Noles are three point road dogs.


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

This is not good news. 









Florida State basketball: Trio of Seminoles to be unavailable at No. 2 Purdue


‘Noles will be short-handed at top-5 Boilermakers.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2021)

The game is on ESPN at 1830. Noles are 11 point road dogs.









FSU vs. Purdue: Game thread, how to watch


The Seminoles take on the Boilermakers in the ACC — Big 10 Challenge




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2021)

We kept it semi close in the first half. Not so much in the second.









Florida State basketball overpowered in loss at No. 2 Purdue


Caleb Mills’ season-high 22 points not enough to overcome talented Boilermakers.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2021)

FSU vs Purdue Basketball Film Review


What can FSU take from playing the top team in college basketball?




www.tomahawknation.com





Or. . . .


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

The game will be on ACCN at 1500 central time. Noles are 8.5 point favorites. (the first ACC game for both teams)









FSU vs. Syracuse: Live game thread, how to watch


The Seminoles kick off ACC play




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

Cold shooting dooms the Noles. We do not get the record for most consecutive home ACC wins.









FSU basketball drops ACC opener vs. Syracuse as offense goes ice-cold


FSU’s 25-game ACC home game winning streak is snapped.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2021)

Noles vs Gamecocks. Noon eastern on ESPN2.









FSU vs. South Carolina: Preview, how to watch, game thread


The Seminoles look to bounce back vs. the Gamecocks




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2021)

Another tough loss. Big lead early, then we let it get away, I guess this is going to be a rebuild year.









FSU vs. South Carolina: Seminoles lose third straight game


The Seminoles offense sputters in non-conference matchup vs. the Gamecocks




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2021)

I was trying to wait for the game thread to be posted before heading out to the camp. But they don't have it up yet and I'm ready to go. We host Lipscomb at the Tuck at 1600 central time. Go Noles. (I'll watch in the morning)


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2021)

The game started with Lipscomb not missing until a few minutes into the game. Noles trailed for a while. But Polite was the man last night, and Osborne and Moonshadow had good games too.









FSU basketball gets right against Lipscomb, wins in blow out fashion


The Seminoles stop the bleeding.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

Today's game is a scratch. We are in Covid-19 protocols.









FSU hoops game vs. UCF cancelled due to COVID-19


The game is ruled a no contest




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2021)

More of the same. They do hope to reschedule this one.









FSU hoops game vs. UNF postponed due to COVID-19


Game is yet to be rescheduled.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2021)

*Basketball*
Message from the ACC:
_The Atlantic Coast Conference announced Wednesday that it has modified its 2021-22 COVID-19 rescheduling policy.

The decision was unanimously supported by the league’s athletics directors as a result of the current rise in COVID cases and its impact on winter sport programs. If possible, games that cannot be played as scheduled will be rescheduled. If a game cannot be played and cannot be rescheduled, it will be considered a no contest.
For men’s and women’s basketball, a team must have a roster minimum of seven game available student-athletes and one countable coach to play a game. If a team does not have the requisite number of participants, and elects not to play, the game shall be a no contest. If a team has the requisite number of participants and does not participate, the game will be declared a forfeit. This policy shall be retroactive to any results beginning with the 2021 ACC winter sports schedule.
Finally, the ACC’s Medical Advisory Group continues to monitor and discuss the current circumstances and, if necessary, may make adjustments to the current __protocols__._









Noles News: Dalvin Cook reacts to the current state of FSU football, ACC releases new COVID-19 policy


College basketball is now at a standstill




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2021)

Damn, another game gone.

Florida State Seminoles basketball has had yet another game affected by COVID-19 protocols, with the ACC on Monday announcing the postponement of a trio of matchups that were scheduled for Dec. 29.
FSU was scheduled to take on the Boston College Eagles on Wednesday after missing its last two games, but with the announcement, the Seminoles will head into 2022 having just played 3 games in December.










FSU vs. Boston College postponed due to COVID-19


Florida State Seminoles basketball has had yet another game affected by COVID-19 protocols, with the ACC on Monday announcing the postponement of a trio of matchups that were scheduled for Dec. 29. ...




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

Not sure if today's game is happening or not. Can't find anything about it one way or the other. But if it does, it's on ACCN at 1600 eastern time.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

The game did happen. I wasn't able to watch live, so didn't log on to the game thread. But. . . 









FSU vs. NC State: Preview, how-to-watch, game thread


Seminoles make return to the hardwood




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

Noles won a tight one.









FSU vs. NC State: Seminoles pickup big road win in Raleigh


Noles get a much needed win.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

I haven't found Coach Ham's post game presser. But here are the highlights/


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

Noles vs Wake on Bally sports at 1800 eastern (right now). Noles are 1.5 point road dogs.









FSU vs. Wake Forest: Preview, how to watch, game thread


FSU trying to rack up a win streak in conference play




www.tomahawknation.com





If you are like me and don't have Bally, here is the radio feed. http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

We got our ass beat tonight. Worse game in a long time.









FSU basketball blown out at Wake Forest as offense goes ice cold


‘Noles go 15-62 (24.2%) from the floor.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

The good, the bad, the ugly. All the good for the Noles happened in the first couple three minutes of the game.


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2022)

I hope we will be less sucky than last game. Tip at 2000 eastern time on espnu. Noles 4 1/2 point favorites.









FSU vs. Louisville: Preview, how to watch, game thread


Seminoles look to bounce back after big loss




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2022)

Gene is out with the Rona, but for the radio feed, click. . . http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2022)

We looked better in the first half, but played good enough in the second to hang on for the win.









FSU basketball bounces back for much-needed win over Louisville


Five straight wins over the Cardinals.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2022)

Fuck Miami.
Fuck fuck Miami.

I was working so had to watch time delayed, but. . . . .

Game thread. 








FSU vs. Miami: Game thread, how to watch


Seminoles look to earn a second-straight conference victory




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2022)

Noles win, Noles win.









FSU basketball tops Miami on Evans’ last second free throws


Eight straight over the Hurricanes.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

Time for payback. Game tips at 1500 eastern time on espn (TN says espn2 but my dish differs) Noles are 2.5 point road dogs.









FSU vs. Syracuse: Game thread, how to watch


Seminoles look to avenge early season loss




www.tomahawknation.com





Radio call ; http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

Noles win a tight one.









FSU basketball takes down Syracuse in back-and-forth affair


Three straight ACC wins.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 18, 2022)

Tonight we find out if the recent scrappy play will work with the big boys.









Watch: How does FSU match up with Duke?


Taking a look at the Seminoles vs. Blue Devils




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm having to switch my camp night, so I'll watch this one in the morning. (the odds are it's not going to turn out good)









FSU vs. Duke: Game thread, how to watch


Seminoles take on the No. 6 Blue Devils in Tallahassee




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

Ray Ray was huge in this win. He hit a layup over two shot blockers to send the game to overtime. Then sank two free-throws at the end of OT to give the Noles a one point win.









FSU basketball upsets No. 5 Duke in thrilling OT game


Tucker Center Magic.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

The game produced two records for the Noles. Ham gets his 55th win as an unranked team beating a ranked team. And we win nine OT games in a row, extending a record we already had.

Florida State’s Overtime Streak:
1. January 13, 2018: Syracuse Tallahassee, Fla. 101-90 (2 OT)
2. January 27, 2018: Miami, 103-94
3. February 14, 2018: Clemson, 81-79
4. November 23, 2018: LSU, 79-76
5. February 9, 2019: Louisville, 80-75

6. March 5, 2019: Virginia Tech, 73-64
7. March 14, 2019: Virginia Tech, 65-63
8. November 30, 2019: Purdue, 63-60
9. January 18, 2020: Miami, 83-79
10. December 9, 2020: Indiana, 69-67
11. February 13, 2021: Wake Forest, 92-85
12. November 24, 2021: Boston University, 81-80
13. January 18, 2022: Duke, 79-78









FSU, Leonard Hamilton make history in win vs. Duke


Not one, but two records set by the head man and his squad




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

Coach K's last trip to the Tuck.


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

This one was just on the radio, and early as fuck. I had a staff meeting and had to pick up trees this morning. I was supposed to hurry home so I could listen to the game. I did hurry home, but I forgot the game until halfway through the second half.









FSU vs. UNF: Preview, how to watch, game thread


Seminoles get back at it after a huge win vs. Duke




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

We got double digit leads a couple three times, but those guys were scrappy as hell and never went away.









FSU basketball holds off hot-shooting UNF for fifth straight win


Matthew Cleveland’s career-high 21 points lead FSU to victory.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

Fuck Miami. Fuck fuck Miami.

Coach's comments and Gene's call of the game.





__





FLORIDA STATE






seminoles.leanplayer.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

Game time has been changed. It's now 1400 eastern time on espn. Noles are 2.5 point road dogs.









FSU vs. Miami: Preview, how to watch, game thread


A rematch between the rivals, this time in Coral Gables




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

Florida State > Miami 

But not by much

Damn this traffic jam. Noles led by 24 at the half, and by 26 at one point. But allowed the U to get back within one point at the end of the game.









FSU vs. Miami: Noles take down Hurricanes in sixth straight win


Florida State > Miami




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 26, 2022)

After the last few seasons, it's weird talking about the B word.









FSU hoops vs the Computers, or why FSU is a bubble team


It’s bubble talk time




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 26, 2022)

The game is coming on now on ACCN. Noles are 4.5 point favorites.









FSU vs. Georgia Tech: Game thread, how to watch


Seminoles look to avenge last year’s ACC Tournament loss




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 26, 2022)

I swapped camp nights for this? Would have loved to not seen this one until later.









Florida State’s six game winning streak snapped in Atlanta


The Seminoles add another Quad 3 loss to their resume.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2022)

All the news has been bad of late.









FSU hoops: Malik Osborne to miss rest of season


A big blow for the Seminoles




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2022)

The pod talks about our bubble status.









Podcast: Where does FSU stand at the middle of the season?


Bubble teams are really the most fun




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2022)

FSU hoops vs. Virginia Tech: Preview, game thread, how to watch


Seminoles look to bounce back after loss on court and on roster




www.tomahawknation.com













Virginia Tech stuns Florida State off unreal three-point performance


The Seminoles lose back-to-back conference games




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2022)

I waited too long to look for the Clemson game thread. I can't find it. But anyway. . . .









Florida State battles hard but falls to Clemson in Littlejohn


That’s three straight ACC losses for the Osborne-less Seminoles.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2022)

Coach's comments and Gene's call of the game.





__





FLORIDA STATE






seminoles.leanplayer.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2022)

Game thread. Game is on the Bally network, so most will have to listen on the link above. According to DraftKings, the Seminoles are 2 point favorites over Wake Forest.









FSU vs. Wake Forest: Game thread, preview, how to watch


Seminoles try to snap a three-game losing skid




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2022)

More good news.
From the game thread ;

. . . . . the news came this week that freshman Naheem McCleod had undergone surgery on his right hand and that redshirt senior Anthony Polite would be missing time as well, having suffered a wrist injury.


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2022)

From last weekend.









Florida State drops to Wake Forest at home


Seminoles lose fourth straight game




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2022)

Game thread. (game already in progress)









FSU vs. Pitt: Preview, how to watch, game thread


Seminoles look to get back to winning ways




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2022)

I had to look away for most of this one.









FSU basketball falls to Pitt at home for fifth straight loss


‘Noles upset by double-digit underdogs.




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2022)

They got the game thread posted about as the opening tip was tossed up. I hope it is not one of those games. (game on espnnews atm)









FSU vs. North Carolina: Preview, how to watch, game thread


FSU looking to get back in the win column




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm sure there have been worse starts, but I've never seen them.









Overwhelmed Florida State falls to UNC in blowout fashion


FSU couldn’t keep up after losing another key player




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)

I was assuming the game would be on Wednesday and it was last night so I missed it. I did look on the TV to make sure it wasn't on, but Bally Sports. . . . .









FSU vs. Clemson: Game thread, preview, how to watch


Two struggling ACC teams meet in Tallahassee




www.tomahawknation.com













Florida State defeats Clemson in nail biting thriller


FSU gets back in the win column




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2022)

This could get really bad. Hope they hang in there.

Coach's comments and Gene's call: http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/

Game thread: Game on espn at 1800 eastern. Noles are 15 point road dogs.









FSU vs. Duke: Game thread, preview, how to watch


One last time with Coach K in Cameron




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2022)

For 16 minutes in the first half we played toe to toe with duke. (without five top players) Not so much after that.









Florida State falls to Duke on the road


Depleted Noles collapse at Cameron Indoor




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)

It's already halftime. The guys are not sucking too much. Down five.









FSU vs. Virginia: Game thread, preview, how to watch


Florida State looks to stay above .500




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)

The kids are going to be alright. Next season should be a good one.









FSU hoops wins off buzzer beater


Seminoles snag a win vs. the Cavaliers




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

A comment from the post game thread.

*
Harrison Prieto, Kenpom mvp*
Never thought I’d see the day. Great game from him and the whole team really! Gives me some hope for next year although I know the team will be really really young.


----------



## injinji (Mar 1, 2022)

Gene's call of the game winner.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497779866992885761


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2022)

The Irish are at the Tuck. Noles two point home dogs. Once again, we need a miracle. Game on now on espn2.









FSU vs. Notre Dame: Game thread, preview, how to watch


Can Florida State play spoiler once more?




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2022)

Scrappy win.









Florida State takes down Notre Dame at home


The Noles win their second straight




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2022)

Sr Day. Need to send the guys off in style. Noles are 6.5 point favorites. Game is on espn 2 at 1400 eastern.









FSU vs. NC State: How to watch, game thread, preview


Florida State looks to end the regular season on a high-note




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2022)

Noles were in control most of the game. An easy win for the guys.









Seminoles defeat the NC State Wolfpack on Senior Day


FSU ends the season with a win at home




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2022)

Made baskets.


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2022)

I've been watching a lot of video about the end of the Va game. Here is moonshadow's channel.


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2022)

From P&D.


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2022)

I don't watch much baseball these days, but this was pretty fun.


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

Noles kick off the ACCT this morning at 1100 central time against the Orangemen on ESPN. We are 1.5 point favorites. We have to win the whole thing to make the big dance. But one or two wins might get us into the NIT. After the year we've had, that would be a good result.









FSU vs. Syracuse: ACC Tournament, how to watch, game thread


Florida State kicks off its conference tournament run




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

At least we didn't lose by 40. This was a real gut punch. If we don't make the NIT, I'll be back next fall.









Florida State gets dropped off by Syracuse in the ACCT


Offensive struggles haunt the Noles in Brooklyn




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

There was a pod a couple three days ago. I wish I had seen it before the game.









Podcast: Senior Day Success - ACC Tournament


A crazy regular season comes to an end




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2022)

Gene has one more season with the Bucs, but he is done with the Noles. Today's baseball game was his last. To be honest, he should have hung it up a few years ago.









Gene Deckerhoff honored by FSU ahead of retirement


A legend signs off the mic




www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Apr 19, 2022)

How bout no to anything in LA.


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)

Tommy 2 Tokes said:


> How bout no to anything in LA.


I'm assuming you don't mean Lower Alabama.


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2022)

Breaking news. The Noles don't suck at footmanball this season. (still, hoops is just around the corner)


----------

